# Professional Internship - Fall 2011



## KattyKiss

I didn't see a thread for the Fall, so I thought I'd start one.  I just had my interview yesterday so of course, it's all I can think about!  

I just thought I'd see where everyone else is in this crazy process!  What did everyone apply for?


----------



## TravisSch

I applied for 5 different Professional Internships, all in Information Technology.  I just applied yesterday (2-10-11; my birthday by the way).  So, I haven't gotten anything yet about doing a screening interview, but I think I will get that soon.

I hope there is some good luck by applying on my birthday. hehe


----------



## KattyKiss

Oh that's so exciting!  And Happy Belated Birthday!  I applied for the Entertainment Management one, Costuming Workroom, and Magic Kingdom Project Support Internship.  The Management is definitely my top choice, but that's just because I'm a Theatre major and totally in love with Entertainment!


----------



## boundfordinsey

i applied to 4 animal sciences PI's. I know for 2 of them atleast there are no screening interviews and most likely not even any. The other 2 i have no clue about but i had heard that the animal programs wait until the deadline has passed to do an interview


----------



## Jefpier

Management & Guest Relations.


----------



## Hyped89

I applied for the finance/accounting PI, and two management PI positions. I had my screening phone interview for finance on tuesday and got a rejection email for the project analyst position. Can a former PI please tell us hows the office environment at disney? Where are the offices located? Ive been able to find a ton of Info on the CP but very few on the PI program.


----------



## Disneymagic01

Hyped89 said:


> I applied for the finance/accounting PI, and two management PI positions. I had my screening phone interview for finance on tuesday and got a rejection email for the project analyst position. Can a former PI please tell us hows the office environment at disney? Where are the offices located? Ive been able to find a ton of Info on the CP but very few on the PI program.



What kind of questions did they ask you in your interview? If you don't mind me asking.

Thanks!


----------



## Hyped89

Disneymagic01 said:


> What kind of questions did they ask you in your interview? If you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Thanks!



They asked pretty standard questions. First they asked if I could provide my own transportation, whether I had worked for Disney before, and other yes/no questions. She then asked me which positions I liked for the internship, I answered Business Operations and Business Finance (these are positions within the finance/accounting PI). She then started to ask me the usual interview questions: qualities of a leader, if you had something important to do and there are a lot of distractions what would you do. She then asked me about my prior work experience (what i liked, what i didn't like...) Then I had to tell them about the different computer programs that I can use, and the relevant finance coursework that I've taken in school. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## ibaw

-


----------



## ibaw

Hyped89 said:


> Can a former PI please tell us hows the office environment at disney? Where are the offices located? Ive been able to find a ton of Info on the CP but very few on the PI program.



It all depends where you are selected to work. With finance there are many different positions throughout property. Some positions may work in offices located within a theme park, others may work in the Celebration offices or at Team Disney. The reason there is not much informaiton about the PI programs is that they are all unique to the office or department that you work in.


----------



## vikings5

So I just applied for the alumni internships for fall.  After I applied it said my next step is to call during the week and schedule an interview.  But in an email they just sent, it said they will be contacting those who they are interested in.....so does anybody by any chance know if I am I supposed to call for one or wait?


----------



## YesIStillLoveDisney

You should call. I went through the same thing and when I called I set up an interview for the next day. If you apply for non-alumni ones as well, they may interview you for those too. I had applied for a management PI and they asked me those questions too


----------



## vikings5

awesome thanks!


----------



## KattyKiss

Yes said:


> You should call. I went through the same thing and when I called I set up an interview for the next day. If you apply for non-alumni ones as well, they may interview you for those too. I had applied for a management PI and they asked me those questions too



Did you get an email asking to interview for the Management Internship, or was it just sort of automatically lumped into the original interview?


----------



## Garovia

I just applied for 4 HR internships! Are there just some PI's that do secondary screenings or do all of them do it? It seems that all the Management ones do, but I haven't heard anything yet on HR.


----------



## YesIStillLoveDisney

I applied for 4 alumni and 2 Management PI's last weekend. I got an email for one of the management PI's withing 12 hours telling me that I was no longer being considered. I called Monday morning to set up my alumni interview and they didn't say anything about it also being for the remaining management PI but when they called they went over the list of PI's and listed the 4 alumni and 1 management then asked me to rank my top 4. Those were the ones I was interviewed on. 

I was never told to set up an interview for the management so I was taken a bit by surprise. I am not sure how it would work if you didn't apply for alumni PI's though and just did management since it never told me to call for that.


----------



## vikings5

Interview Wednesday 10 am.  Applied for guest correspondence and ticket fulfillment specialist...has anyone every interviewed for these?


----------



## Tommorowland1989

I applied for PI management in theme park operations, last semester for the spring 2011. I made it to the phone interview and got a rejection email in November. When i called HR they told me i made it pretty far but the reason i wasn't offered a position was because i had no retail experience and i never did the college program.Since then i have worked in Bloomingdales and i applied for the college program. I applied for the fall 2011 same internship and had my phone interview last week. Once again they said i was a strong candidate for this position. Because im applying a second time and i have new work experience on my resume, will that give me a "leg up" for this position? Or will my out come be the same as last time and should i apply for more then one internship?


----------



## ktrex

Hi! I just applied for 2 animal programs PIs the other day (Animal Behavior and DAK conservation presenter). I'm waiting until I get SCUBA certified to apply for a few more (I'll be probably the last one applying, haha). Hopefully I hear back from them soon!


----------



## boundfordinsey

i applied to 4 Animal PI's like two weeks ago and just got an email today


----------



## mikelo

You got an email! Congratulations! Does that mean you're moving along in the process for an interview?


----------



## stang1289

Hi everyone, I received the letter through email that I was a strong candidate for the Accounting and Finance Professional  Internship and I have my phone interview tomorrow morning. Has anyone had this phone interview for this program? If so what should I expect? Also has anyone made it on to the second round of phone interviews? If so what were you asked?


----------



## KattyKiss

Tommorowland1989 said:


> I applied for PI management in theme park operations, last semester for the spring 2011. I made it to the phone interview and got a rejection email in November. When i called HR they told me i made it pretty far but the reason i wasn't offered a position was because i had no retail experience and i never did the college program.Since then i have worked in Bloomingdales and i applied for the college program. I applied for the fall 2011 same internship and had my phone interview last week. Once again they said i was a strong candidate for this position. Because im applying a second time and i have new work experience on my resume, will that give me a "leg up" for this position? Or will my out come be the same as last time and should i apply for more then one internship?



I would imagine the new experience will definitely look awesome on your new resume!  But as far as applying for more than one internship, why not?!  Might as well broaden your chances by giving them your name multiple times!  Good luck!


----------



## njbeaven

boundfordinsey said:


> i applied to 4 Animal PI's like two weeks ago and just got an email today



I just got that e-mail too!


----------



## Jefpier

After my screening interview for both Guest Relations and Management (TPO) i still up and waiting.


----------



## Tommorowland1989

KattyKiss said:


> I would imagine the new experience will definitely look awesome on your new resume!  But as far as applying for more than one internship, why not?!  Might as well broaden your chances by giving them your name multiple times!  Good luck!



Thank You very much for the help, i applied for two others today.


----------



## rachaelfig

For everyone that got the Animal Programs PI email today - what 3 internships did you narrow your choices to? I'm aiming for the vet hospital, the aquatic vet hospital, or the conservation education presenter one. I was going to apply for the vet medical records one too but it said to pick 3 and that one doesn't sound very interesting to me.


----------



## Jersey66

Hey all, tomorrow I have my first phone screening... is there anything I need to be worried about or is it just a "normal" interview etc.  

Any help or hints as to the questions they might ask?

Thank you and good luck!


----------



## vikings5

Jersey66 said:


> Hey all, tomorrow I have my first phone screening... is there anything I need to be worried about or is it just a "normal" interview etc.
> 
> Any help or hints as to the questions they might ask?
> 
> Thank you and good luck!


I have my first one tomorrow too and I'm getting really nervous!


----------



## Jersey66

How did the interview go?


----------



## boundfordinsey

mikelo said:


> You got an email! Congratulations! Does that mean you're moving along in the process for an interview?



hopefully. its kind of like reapplying right now which is a bit weird (more questionares and resending information). however, i do believe that I will get one for the two that the managers control. the other two it sounds as if there are no interviews.


----------



## njbeaven

boundfordinsey said:


> hopefully. its kind of like reapplying right now which is a bit weird (more questionares and resending information). however, i do believe that I will get one for the two that the managers control. the other two it sounds as if there are no interviews.



Talking about animal programs? If so, I know having to resubmit the cover letter, transcript, the whole nine yards. At least we've made it this far!


----------



## boundfordinsey

haha i know. but it just feels like i gotta worry about the same stuff. i like to think that by the time the managers get our stuff, there is a slim amount of people to choose from but i dont feel thats the case


----------



## rachaelfig

> hopefully. its kind of like reapplying right now which is a bit weird (more questionares and resending information). however, i do believe that I will get one for the two that the managers control. the other two it sounds as if there are no interviews.



The Animal Programs department picks all of their interns.. soo I'm kind of confused about what you're saying. I applied for the Conservation Education internship last year while I was on my college program and got an interview face to face (but I ended up withdrawing my application because I had to go back to school the next semester). You would think that they'd still interview every potential intern, even the ones who provided letters of recommendation because even though people are picked on the basis of qualification, it's still Disney. Everybody still works onstage some, and everybody needs to be able to talk and interact with guests, and you can't really gauge that by someone's resume or by the way they write.


----------



## TravisSch

I got a request to schedule a phone interview today for the PI's I applied for.  I will schedule the interview later today after my classes and work.  ~TravisSch


----------



## stang1289

Well as far as I know mine went all right, now its the waiting game, wont hear back till april.


----------



## vikings5

I also just had my interview....now I have to wait 3-5 weeks....not looking forward to it


----------



## stang1289

vikings5 said:


> I also just had my interview....now I have to wait 3-5 weeks....not looking forward to it



Me either I hate to wait, they didnt tell me 3-5 weeks they just said the latest would be May 1st. I am hoping i will just get extremely lucky and here back soon after the application deadline.


----------



## vikings5

stang1289 said:


> Me either I hate to wait, they didnt tell me 3-5 weeks they just said the latest would be May 1st. I am hoping i will just get extremely lucky and here back soon after the application deadline.



What did you interview for?


----------



## PrincessDreamer

Had my interview today, I thought it went pretty well, but I never interviewed with Disney before so I don't have anything to compare it to. I interviewed for Finance/Accounting. I'm considering applying for a few more positions, but as an accounting major, I feel like that's the one I'm most qualified for by far.

I'm praying that everything works out for all of us.


----------



## vikings5

PrincessDreamer said:


> Had my interview today, I thought it went pretty well, but I never interviewed with Disney before so I don't have anything to compare it to. I interviewed for Finance/Accounting. I'm considering applying for a few more positions, but as an accounting major, I feel like that's the one I'm most qualified for by far.
> 
> I'm praying that everything works out for all of us.



good luck!


----------



## slp1650

rachaelfig said:


> For everyone that got the Animal Programs PI email today - what 3 internships did you narrow your choices to? I'm aiming for the vet hospital, the aquatic vet hospital, or the conservation education presenter one. I was going to apply for the vet medical records one too but it said to pick 3 and that one doesn't sound very interesting to me.



I applied for the conservation education internships.  I would have liked a few others, but right now I think those are my best chances.  I just replied to the second email (cover letter and transcript) so we'll see where it goes now I guess .


----------



## boundfordinsey

well, i applied to 4 total, but 2 were not controlled my the people who sent the email, so i only listed 2. They were Vet. Medical Records and Conservation Education Presenter


----------



## njbeaven

Got the e-mail back from Animal Programs basically saying wait until May 1st! That's a long time from now........


----------



## Woodskeeper

I'm a non-alumni and applied for an event planning Internship with Disney Fairy Tale Weddings and Honeymoons . They also have a sales consultant one I was looking at. There were some other event planning internships I was looking at as well that I might apply for.

I applied on Monday and haven't gotten anything except for the "Thanks for applying, we're reviewing candidates" email. I guess we'll see =D


----------



## slp1650

njbeaven said:


> Got the e-mail back from Animal Programs basically saying wait until May 1st! That's a long time from now........



Ya no kidding... I can't wait for May.  The only thing making my wait better is that I got into the college program so I'm going for something either way.


----------



## stang1289

PrincessDreamer said:


> Had my interview today, I thought it went pretty well, but I never interviewed with Disney before so I don't have anything to compare it to. I interviewed for Finance/Accounting. I'm considering applying for a few more positions, but as an accounting major, I feel like that's the one I'm most qualified for by far.
> 
> I'm praying that everything works out for all of us.



I also interviewed for the accounting and finance PI hopefully we make it in lol


----------



## slp1650

So with all the animal internships having us reapplying for these last few days and then saying we're pretty much waiting till May 1st to hear something...  I just got an email for a phone interview for the Conservation Education at the Living Seas!

I know that there's still going to be quite a bit of wait, but the interview still got me really excited when I woke up this morning


----------



## Woodskeeper

Just applied for 3 more internships: Catering and Convention Services, Disney Fairy Tale Wedding Consultant, and Distribution Marketing Services - Event Planning... here's hoping!


----------



## vikings5

So I had an interview for 2 PI's....if I don't get either one of them, am I able to apply for any more?   Or do you basically just get one chance at it


----------



## Classic

I just set up my first interview. I have a dilemma. I applied for another large company and accepted a summer internship that run June-August.  I didn't expect Disney to contact me because I have applied for internships(non-PI) with them before and heard nothing back. 

Anyway, I would have to back out of a commitment with the other internship. When talking to the interview setter, he told me I can interview now and see if they like me and then tell them I want a Spring 2012 internship. Is this correct? Has anyone had experience with this?


----------



## boundfordinsey

slp1650 said:


> So with all the animal internships having us reapplying for these last few days and then saying we're pretty much waiting till May 1st to hear something...  I just got an email for a phone interview for the Conservation Education at the Living Seas!
> 
> I know that there's still going to be quite a bit of wait, but the interview still got me really excited when I woke up this morning



congrats! im still waiting to see if i need an interview, but i cant wait to just find out! i really want to get one! the animal internships are stressful haha


----------



## ktrex

Aaaaahhh just got the generic verification email for my AP PIs!!

In a couple weeks I'll get SCUBA certified and be applying for one more, hope that doesn't throw anything off.


----------



## YesIStillLoveDisney

vikings5 said:


> So I had an interview for 2 PI's....if I don't get either one of them, am I able to apply for any more?   Or do you basically just get one chance at it



You can apply for more but keep in mind that the app. deadline for Management Internships is next week and PI's are not too far behind. The chance of you hearing one way or the other before the apps close is pretty much non-existent.


----------



## Disneymagic01

Classic said:


> I just set up my first interview. I have a dilemma. I applied for another large company and accepted a summer internship that run June-August.  I didn't expect Disney to contact me because I have applied for internships(non-PI) with them before and heard nothing back.
> 
> Anyway, I would have to back out of a commitment with the other internship. When talking to the interview setter, he told me I can interview now and see if they like me and then tell them I want a Spring 2012 internship. Is this correct? Has anyone had experience with this?



You can certainly tell them that you would rather wait until spring 2012, but that doesn't mean you have a spot in the spring, it just means that you have to go through the whole applying process again. They don't "hold" spots. Basically what it comes down to, is which you want more, and which is right for you at this time in your life. 

Either way, Good luck.


----------



## CorEeyore

Does anybody know if it is possible to be accepted to more than one internship? Do the disney people all collaborate together and decide which internship to place you in? Or do the departments not communicate with one another about it?


----------



## slp1650

boundfordinsey said:


> congrats! im still waiting to see if i need an interview, but i cant wait to just find out! i really want to get one! the animal internships are stressful haha



Ya I know.  The only thing keeping my stress level down is that I was accepted into the college program as a lifeguard so if I don't get an internship (which I'm hoping will happen), I still have something down there.  

I'm just nervous about the interview now... And I'm sure after I'll be back in the same boat as everyone else and waiting anxiously for May 1st.


----------



## TravisSch

My Disney Professional Internship phone interview is done. My interviewer called me 10 minutes early, but I was all ready to go before that. I feel like the interview went well. I smiled throughout and was enthusiastic. I made sure to wish the interviewer and the team to have a magical day at the end.  Now the waiting game begins..


----------



## rg2383

How long is it usually after you apply until you get an interview? Do they e-mail you? I applied for several a couple of weeks ago and have not heard anything.


----------



## Woodskeeper

rg2383 said:


> How long is it usually after you apply until you get an interview? Do they e-mail you? I applied for several a couple of weeks ago and have not heard anything.



Are you a CP Alum or did you apply for the non-CP Alum PIs? If it's the latter, I think we have to wait until the application closes on March 11 until we start hearing back from people. At least, I think so anyways...

The CP Alum PIs work a little differently....


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Hi everyone! I just finished my PI in January in Guest Relations. I know this board was a huge help to me while I was going through the process of interviewing. Let me know if you have any questions that I can help with 

One question I've seen here is whether the departments coordinate with one another to decide which internship spot you will have. They do not. I was offered 2 marketing PIs after I had already accepted my GR PI and the callers had no idea that I had another offer.

However, within the internship categories there _is _coordination (for example, you won't get called and offered both MK GR and DAK GR... those hiring teams select their team from the high-scoring applicants and everyone is aware when you are "off the table")

Hope that helps


----------



## Number41

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Hi everyone! I just finished my PI in January in Guest Relations. I know this board was a huge help to me while I was going through the process of interviewing. Let me know if you have any questions that I can help with
> 
> One question I've seen here is whether the departments coordinate with one another to decide which internship spot you will have. They do not. I was offered 2 marketing PIs after I had already accepted my GR PI and the callers had no idea that I had another offer.
> 
> However, within the internship categories there _is _coordination (for example, you won't get called and offered both MK GR and DAK GR... those hiring teams select their team from the high-scoring applicants and everyone is aware when you are "off the table")
> 
> Hope that helps



You clearly were an extremely strong candidate getting offered 3 PI's. What was your greatest strengths in terms of your resume/interview? Do you have an extremely high GPA or a lot of experience in GR? I am worried that all though I think my GPA, Experience and Interview were all great, the fact that I have no disney experience (havent dont a CP) will hurt me.


----------



## rg2383

Woodskeeper said:


> Are you a CP Alum or did you apply for the non-CP Alum PIs? If it's the latter, I think we have to wait until the application closes on March 11 until we start hearing back from people. At least, I think so anyways...
> 
> The CP Alum PIs work a little differently....



Ah, that makes me feel a little better. I'm not a CP alum. I just kept reading these boards and seeing people saying they were having phone interviews and I was curious why I've gotten no response to my applications at all! Hopefully you're right and after March 11th we will hear something! That does make sense that the timelines would be different for the two, I never thought about that. Thanks !


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Number41 said:


> You clearly were an extremely strong candidate getting offered 3 PI's. What was your greatest strengths in terms of your resume/interview? Do you have an extremely high GPA or a lot of experience in GR? I am worried that all though I think my GPA, Experience and Interview were all great, the fact that I have no disney experience (havent dont a CP) will hurt me.



That's a tough question. Everyone is looking for a different combination of skills obviously... I had a very strong marketing GPA/resume which I think helped me with the marketing PIs. But, my heart told me to go with GR. I had some experience working in guest services at a resort and that was a big help. Leadership experience (management positions or student leadership positions) were a big focal point in my interview.

don't worry about not having done a CP before - I lived with 5 PIs, and only 2 of us were CP alum. Obviously, some positions are alumni-only. However, for the others the CP may be a "plus" but ultimately the CP is just another job on the resume and you have to prove yourself in other ways. I had just one or two questions during my interview about my CP experience.


----------



## AllisonK

I am so glad I found this thread. I'm literally about to start my PI applications when I finish eating lunch! I was talking to my friend who did her PI in 2008-2009 yesterday and she highly suggested I go for the PI instead of the CP. I'm going to be applying for a few of the Communications PIs and possibly a few others. I'm graduating with a degree in Print Journalism in May and am also going to be applying to jobs at magazines and such (I ultimately want to be a magazine editor). But I have a fairly strong resume with good, well-known internships and lots of communications experience and a good GPA. I was wondering if I should put my major GPA on my resume as well as my overall GPA (as my major GPA is higher by .15).


----------



## Number41

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> That's a tough question. Everyone is looking for a different combination of skills obviously... I had a very strong marketing GPA/resume which I think helped me with the marketing PIs. But, my heart told me to go with GR. I had some experience working in guest services at a resort and that was a big help. Leadership experience (management positions or student leadership positions) were a big focal point in my interview.
> 
> don't worry about not having done a CP before - I lived with 5 PIs, and only 2 of us were CP alum. Obviously, some positions are alumni-only. However, for the others the CP may be a "plus" but ultimately the CP is just another job on the resume and you have to prove yourself in other ways. I had just one or two questions during my interview about my CP experience.



Thanks, thats very reassuring. I was interviewed about 2 weeks ago for the accounting/finance PI and think the interview went really well. I also have a very strong ACC GPA/resume and being a CP was not a requirement. They did say there was only the one initial interview and now it's just a waiting game. For marketing and GR, did you end up having multiple interviews or just one?


----------



## stang1289

Number41 said:


> Thanks, thats very reassuring. I was interviewed about 2 weeks ago for the accounting/finance PI and think the interview went really well. I also have a very strong ACC GPA/resume and being a CP was not a requirement. They did say there was only the one initial interview and now it's just a waiting game. For marketing and GR, did you end up having multiple interviews or just one?



I also had my Accounting and Finance interview, mine was about a week ago. Its good to know there is only the one interview. I have 3.60 GPA in accounting and have done an internship with Merrill Lynch as well. I really hope I get in, I never did a CP and it was good finding out I didnt need to do one for this internship.

Does anyone know how the housing internship works for Accounting and Finance PI's?


----------



## mare07

Hi all 

I applied a while back (well, a while back being like 3 weeks!) for 4 Alumni PI's.  I had my screening interview so I'm in the waiting game like everyone else.  My  background is in higher education so I'm pretty much focusing on the college program PI's.  I graduate this spring so the job search is well underway.  I did my CP at Fort Wilderness as a housekeeper (hardest job EVER, those people deserve a medal for all their hard work) and front desk hostess.  Then I worked FT in attractions at Dinoland for a year making lots of friends and contacts and even becoming a trainer (I love love loved being a trainer).  I don't really have any questions, just wanted to introduce myself


----------



## Magical_Molly

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Hi everyone! I just finished my PI in January in Guest Relations. I know this board was a huge help to me while I was going through the process of interviewing. Let me know if you have any questions that I can help with
> 
> One question I've seen here is whether the departments coordinate with one another to decide which internship spot you will have. They do not. I was offered 2 marketing PIs after I had already accepted my GR PI and the callers had no idea that I had another offer.
> 
> However, within the internship categories there _is _coordination (for example, you won't get called and offered both MK GR and DAK GR... those hiring teams select their team from the high-scoring applicants and everyone is aware when you are "off the table")
> 
> Hope that helps


Hey there!

I saw what you posted about being in Guest Relations and I had a question or two (or five) for you!

First off, which park did you work at?

It's been my dream to be in Guest Relations, so of course I'm freaking out about finding out. When did you find out?

Also, how do they decide- like what factors in the heaviest? Do they weigh heavier on your resume, interview, record card, former leaders recommendations/CP review, or some combination?

If you could help me out at all,I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## PrincessDreamer

Because I see some other people who applied for Accounting/Finance, I'm wondering if you applied for anything else? I would like to increase my chances of getting accepted, but none of the other PIs that I've seen posted seem to match my qualifications.


----------



## njbeaven

I have a phone interview scheduled for March 2nd for the Conservation Education Presenter Internship!!!


----------



## Number41

PrincessDreamer said:


> Because I see some other people who applied for Accounting/Finance, I'm wondering if you applied for anything else? I would like to increase my chances of getting accepted, but none of the other PIs that I've seen posted seem to match my qualifications.



I stuck with just the one. If it's meant to be it's meant to be. I'm not getting my hopes up for this one which is why I've been applying to every big 4 position I'm eligible. funny to think Disney is just as competitive as EY PwC KPMG or Deloitte


----------



## stang1289

Number41 said:


> I stuck with just the one. If it's meant to be it's meant to be. I'm not getting my hopes up for this one which is why I've been applying to every big 4 position I'm eligible. funny to think Disney is just as competitive as EY PwC KPMG or Deloitte



Ive applied to the big 4 too but its crazy hard to get into them as well.


----------



## rachaelfig

Is there a facebook group specifically for the prospective professional interns for the fall?


----------



## TravisSch

rachaelfig said:


> Is there a facebook group specifically for the prospective professional interns for the fall?



Here is a link to the Facebook group: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/home.php?sk=group_187112117986907&ap=1


----------



## rachaelfig

thanks!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Number41 said:


> Thanks, thats very reassuring. I was interviewed about 2 weeks ago for the accounting/finance PI and think the interview went really well. I also have a very strong ACC GPA/resume and being a CP was not a requirement. They did say there was only the one initial interview and now it's just a waiting game. For marketing and GR, did you end up having multiple interviews or just one?



I had multiple interviews for one of the marketing positions. For GR, it was just one. Some PIs seem to be very centralized (mostly just the alumni only ones). One interviewer rates your capabilities and disperses the results of the interview along with your resume. For other PIs, departments have their own processes that they follow. I've heard of people doing up to 3 interviews and submitting portfolios, etc.  Hope that helps ! be optimistic


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Magical_Molly said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I saw what you posted about being in Guest Relations and I had a question or two (or five) for you!
> 
> First off, which park did you work at?
> 
> It's been my dream to be in Guest Relations, so of course I'm freaking out about finding out. When did you find out?
> 
> Also, how do they decide- like what factors in the heaviest? Do they weigh heavier on your resume, interview, record card, former leaders recommendations/CP review, or some combination?
> 
> If you could help me out at all,I would greatly appreciate it!



Molly I work at DAK  I'm still in GR as a PT CM, going to school for my MBA FT now.

It was my dream, too! and it was the best working experience I've had. I found out in late March I believe (which I know seems forever away now :-/)

I am not sure how they decide, to be totally honest. I think interview is the most important.... your resume is only as good as you sell it to be, and GR is all about people skills. Resume is definitely important too, though. Most of the interns that I know had some previous guest service experience and/or reservation or ticketing experience of some kind. BUT there are definitely interns that had neither of those things, so don't freak out if your resume is different. Just saying those are good things to highlight if you do have some relevant experience in those areas.

Did you already interview?


----------



## boundfordinsey

njbeaven said:


> I have a phone interview scheduled for March 2nd for the Conservation Education Presenter Internship!!!



same here! mines at 2, when is yours?


----------



## slp1650

boundfordinsey said:


> same here! mines at 2, when is yours?



I have one for the Conservation Education Presenter at 1:00

I had an interview with the Conservation Education at the Seas coordinators yesterday and thought it went pretty well.  I'm still playing the waiting game, but having the internships is helping a bit


----------



## Magical_Molly

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Molly I work at DAK  I'm still in GR as a PT CM, going to school for my MBA FT now.
> 
> It was my dream, too! and it was the best working experience I've had. I found out in late March I believe (which I know seems forever away now :-/)
> 
> I am not sure how they decide, to be totally honest. I think interview is the most important.... your resume is only as good as you sell it to be, and GR is all about people skills. Resume is definitely important too, though. Most of the interns that I know had some previous guest service experience and/or reservation or ticketing experience of some kind. BUT there are definitely interns that had neither of those things, so don't freak out if your resume is different. Just saying those are good things to highlight if you do have some relevant experience in those areas.
> 
> Did you already interview?



Hey there! I worked in DAK (Dinorama Attractions) this past fall for my CP! I might have seen you some day, and we didn't even know it!

I did have my interview- I think it went really well! 

When they decide, do all the hiring managers get together and read resumes and listen to interviews then decide? I just wish I knew more about the decision process. I'm just stressing, because I really think this would be a great role for me, and I hate the waiting game 

Thanks!
Magically,
Molly


----------



## njbeaven

boundfordinsey said:


> same here! mines at 2, when is yours?



Right after yours at 2:30 LOL


----------



## mare07

Magical_Molly said:


> Hey there! I worked in DAK (Dinorama Attractions) this past fall for my CP! I might have seen you some day, and we didn't even know it!
> 
> I did have my interview- I think it went really well!
> 
> When they decide, do all the hiring managers get together and read resumes and listen to interviews then decide? I just wish I knew more about the decision process. I'm just stressing, because I really think this would be a great role for me, and I hate the waiting game
> 
> Thanks!
> Magically,
> Molly



You worked in Dinoland?  I've worked in Dinoland since May 2008!  I've been seasonal since May 2009, but I only work Dinosaur now (I used to be trained everywhere).  Small world!


----------



## CorEeyore

Got an email today from the Fairy Tale Weddings. I'm no longer being considered for the wedding planner position....big blow.


----------



## flea1267

CorEeyore said:


> Got an email today from the Fairy Tale Weddings. I'm no longer being considered for the wedding planner position....big blow.



I'm really sorry!!  Did you apply for any other roles?


----------



## CorEeyore

flea1267 said:


> I'm really sorry!!  Did you apply for any other roles?



Thankfully, yes. It is just a bummer since it was my first choice and I have been waiting 6 years to apply for it. I understand how I wouldn't be best qualified for it, though. No event planning or catering experience at all.


----------



## flea1267

CorEeyore said:


> Thankfully, yes. It is just a bummer since it was my first choice and I have been waiting 6 years to apply for it. I understand how I wouldn't be best qualified for it, though. No event planning or catering experience at all.



Well I am sorry...but good you still have roles you are up for   What other roles are you up for?  Have you done the CP already as well?  Pixie Dust on the other roles!!!


----------



## Woodskeeper

Finally got an email this morning about scheduling my screening interview!!! I woke up to the email on my Blackberry and wasn't able to see the title, so I was scared for a bit thinking it might have been a rejection. 

But I'm so excited! Interview in Sunday at 5:30pm... which gives me this afternoon, tomorrow and Saturday to practice!


----------



## Woodskeeper

CorEeyore said:


> Thankfully, yes. It is just a bummer since it was my first choice and I have been waiting 6 years to apply for it. I understand how I wouldn't be best qualified for it, though. No event planning or catering experience at all.



If you don't mind me asking, what's your major and what prior experience do you have? Are you a junior or a senior? If you still have more opportunities to apply I'd love to suggest some ideas that would make you a better candidate for the wedding planning internship =D


----------



## CorEeyore

flea1267 said:


> Well I am sorry...but good you still have roles you are up for   What other roles are you up for?  Have you done the CP already as well?  Pixie Dust on the other roles!!!




Thank you! I have done the CP in the fall of 2009. It was great : ) I applied for the Disney wedding Consultant, Fairy Tale weddings and honeymoons social media and marketing, and Disney Cruise Line Marketing! What did you?


----------



## CorEeyore

Woodskeeper said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what's your major and what prior experience do you have? Are you a junior or a senior? If you still have more opportunities to apply I'd love to suggest some ideas that would make you a better candidate for the wedding planning internship =D



I don't mind you asking at all! In fact, thank you for your interest in helping me. You are very kind. I am a senior, but am going to be in the college program this fall if no PIs accept me, so I should have at least one other chance to go for it. Also, It is my dream so I have no intention of giving up after one denial! My major is Journalism -Professional Strategic communication Track. The only prior experience I have is mainly in marketing. I have designed and implemented 2 campaigns for local companies, and have designed a product to assist companies in using social media. I am a volleyball coach at the University of MN and also manage the Varsity team. I have a bit of hospitality experience since in my CP I worked cabanas a bit. Thank you very much for your interest in helping me! Which ones are you applying for? Congrats on the interview! I am very Jealous.


----------



## Woodskeeper

CorEeyore said:


> I don't mind you asking at all! In fact, thank you for your interest in helping me. You are very kind. I am a senior, but am going to be in the college program this fall if no PIs accept me, so I should have at least one other chance to go for it. Also, It is my dream so I have no intention of giving up after one denial! My major is Journalism -Professional Strategic communication Track. The only prior experience I have is mainly in marketing. I have designed and implemented 2 campaigns for local companies, and have designed a product to assist companies in using social media. I am a volleyball coach at the University of MN and also manage the Varsity team. I have a bit of hospitality experience since in my CP I worked cabanas a bit. Thank you very much for your interest in helping me! Which ones are you applying for? Congrats on the interview! I am very Jealous.



I sent you a PM =D


----------



## J-rat

I'm with you CorEeyore, just got the no longer being considered e-mail for Wedding Planner today too. But life goes on, and we're still in the running for other ones!

I'm still up for Magic Kingdom Project Support, Park Event Operations, Catering and Conventions, and DMS-Event Planning. Just had my interview tonight, so now it's time to play the waiting game...

And congrats on the interview Woodskeeper! I just checked out your blog really quickly and it definitely looks like you'd be great for any of the FTW roles! Good luck! (Also I love your sn/signature. Just finished re-reading DH the other day  )


----------



## mikelo

I have my interview for the weddings PI's on Saturday! Wish me luck! =)


Woodskeeper, good luck with yours and awesome blog! I started one of those but didn't keep it up. =/


----------



## ibaw

I thought I would just add to the conversation.... I did my professional internship with Park Event Opperations. If you have any questions, let me know and I will try to answer them.


----------



## Woodskeeper

Good Luck Mikelo! So exciting with all these interviews!!! Which DFTW roles did you apply for? Thanks for reading the blog! It's been really fun designing and writing it, so I'm going to try really hard to keep it going!

J-Rat, thank you too! Good luck with your other pursuits! I have a friend who did something similar to park events and she really enjoyed it! How'd your interview go?


----------



## flea1267

ibaw said:


> I thought I would just add to the conversation.... I did my professional internship with Park Event Opperations. If you have any questions, let me know and I will try to answer them.



Hi!  My DD applied for Park Event Operations...did you enjoy it?  What type of experience did you have on your resume before applying that you think help give you the "edge" to be chosen over everyone else?  And also what sorts of things did you do in this role?

Thanks!  Also what are you doing now...are you still working for Disney?  Thanks for being willing to share your experience!


----------



## mikelo

Woodskeeper said:


> Good Luck Mikelo! So exciting with all these interviews!!! Which DFTW roles did you apply for? Thanks for reading the blog! It's been really fun designing and writing it, so I'm going to try really hard to keep it going!



Thank you! I'm try very hard not to freak out. I applied to the consultant and planner ones. =) If you want to check out my old website, it's kimberlybuhay.com. Haha


----------



## my_doll84

Hey everyone! I applied for the fall 11 program the first day that they were posted and did my phone interview just a day after that!  so now i have nothing to do but wait and i'm getting more impatient and nervous by the day!  I did one program jan '07 thru aug and i can't WAIT to be back!  Just looked up to see if there is a message board for everyone out there like me, and HOPING that we all start hearing some news soon! i know it's still a little early but its so hard to sit still!  haha! hope I'm not the only one feeling this way!


----------



## J-rat

Ibaw, ditto flea1267's questions. I would love to hear about how you liked the role and what your typical day looked like, as well as what you ended up doing after! Also did you have a second interview or did they hire you based off of just the first?

Woodskeeper, I thought the interview went well, I felt like I had good responses to everything she asked, but I guess you never really know until the offers start coming back! And it definitely felt short, but I guess it is just a screening interview.


----------



## ktrex

Aaagh I have nothing to do until my interview in 2 weeks, and I just wish I could keep updated on it or something. Boooo waiting!


----------



## my_doll84

this makes me sad that people STILL have to do there interviews... cause that means that i have to wait even longer to know if i'm accepted or not!  boo!


----------



## Woodskeeper

my_doll84 said:


> this makes me sad that people STILL have to do there interviews... cause that means that i have to wait even longer to know if i'm accepted or not!  boo!



I completely understand! But applications are open until March 11... so there's still plenty of waiting unfortunately =(


----------



## Woodskeeper

mikelo said:


> Thank you! I'm try very hard not to freak out. I applied to the consultant and planner ones. =) If you want to check out my old website, it's kimberlybuhay.com. Haha



Wow, your website is really awesome! I love the DIY section! I'm such a sucker for DIY anything really =P

Good luck with everything! I applied for the same 2, so maybe we'll be working together if we get lucky? Now that would be cool =D


----------



## mikelo

Woodskeeper said:


> Wow, your website is really awesome! I love the DIY section! I'm such a sucker for DIY anything really =P
> 
> Good luck with everything! I applied for the same 2, so maybe we'll be working together if we get lucky? Now that would be cool =D



That would be pretty amazing... I read somewhere that they hire more than 1 for the planner! (I heard 3) I love your inspiration boards by the way, I feel like my website could use more posts like that! They look like fun! The wedding you planned also looks very pretty 

If you haven't ever visited http://www.stylemepretty.com/ you should check it out! It's a really great wedding blog, maybe it'll make your "Blogs to Follow" list, or one of your featured posts! 

By the way, you've totally inspired me to keep going with my own website, I have events that I haven't posted yet and lots of ideas for posts!


----------



## Woodskeeper

OMG I LOVE Style Me Pretty! I can't believe I forgot them. Yay, now I don't have to go searching on Friday. Thanks for the idea!

I'm so glad I was an inspiration for you! Events blogs are so fun!

I had my interview last night and I think it went pretty well. I had a lot of fun with it at least, and I know I made the interviewer laugh, so at least it wasn't a dry interview 

She said we'd know by the beginning of May, which is sad because it's SO much time to wait, and now I'm dreading checking my email, because I've heard they call with good news and email with bad news... My roommate got an engineering internship a couple months ago and I remember when she got her offer call... I'm looking forward to a similar moment


----------



## mikelo

Woodskeeper said:


> OMG I LOVE Style Me Pretty! I can't believe I forgot them. Yay, now I don't have to go searching on Friday. Thanks for the idea!
> 
> I'm so glad I was an inspiration for you! Events blogs are so fun!
> 
> I had my interview last night and I think it went pretty well. I had a lot of fun with it at least, and I know I made the interviewer laugh, so at least it wasn't a dry interview
> 
> She said we'd know by the beginning of May, which is sad because it's SO much time to wait, and now I'm dreading checking my email, because I've heard they call with good news and email with bad news... My roommate got an engineering internship a couple months ago and I remember when she got her offer call... I'm looking forward to a similar moment



I hope we both get the moment!!!!! AH! =) I forgot to ask her if there was a second round for interview in the Weddings department... did she happen to mention anything to you? Who did you interview with by the way?


----------



## Woodskeeper

I interviewed with Tricia. She just said that we could hear anytime between now and the beginning of May... hmmmm.... I wish I knew more about it though! Patience isn't an easy virtue...


----------



## AngiePants6

Hi everyone! 

So I've been a long time...lurker (gee that sounds awful)-of the DISboards, even before my College Program in Spring 2008 (Merchandise-Tomorrowland) 

I have my PI initial interview schedueled for Thursday, March 2nd @ 9pm-and even though I've been through the CP interview-I have no idea what to expect (nervous...oh yeah).

Here are my 5 roles that I've applied for (in the hopeful order of awesomeness lol)
1. Service for Guests with Disabilities Coordinator
2. Guest Correspondence (my former roommate works here as FT after completing her Guest Relations PI-its wishful thinking but its worth a shot)
3. Magic Kingdom Project Support 
4. Park Event Operations Assistant 
5. Casting Employment Coordinator 

My degree is (will be as of March 7th) in Business and Communications, and every single job-up to my current one has revolved around customer service in one way or another.  I'm currently an Administrative Assistant-trying to figure out how this crazy business world works.  I live a quick 3-4 hour drive south of Orlando (Miami, FL).  

Any words of wisdom or advice would be greeeeeaaattttllllyyy appreciated and welcomed.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## flea1267

AngiePants6 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So I've been a long time...lurker (gee that sounds awful)-of the DISboards, even before my College Program in Spring 2008 (Merchandise-Tomorrowland)
> 
> I have my PI initial interview schedueled for Thursday, March 2nd @ 9pm-and even though I've been through the CP interview-I have no idea what to expect (nervous...oh yeah).
> 
> Here are my 5 roles that I've applied for (in the hopeful order of awesomeness lol)
> 1. Service for Guests with Disabilities Coordinator
> 2. Guest Correspondence (my former roommate works here as FT after completing her Guest Relations PI-its wishful thinking but its worth a shot)
> 3. Magic Kingdom Project Support
> 4. Park Event Operations Assistant
> 5. Casting Employment Coordinator
> 
> My degree is (will be as of March 7th) in Business and Communications, and every single job-up to my current one has revolved around customer service in one way or another.  I'm currently an Administrative Assistant-trying to figure out how this crazy business world works.  I live a quick 3-4 hour drive south of Orlando (Miami, FL).
> 
> Any words of wisdom or advice would be greeeeeaaattttllllyyy appreciated and welcomed.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!




Pixie Dust coming your way AngiePants6  

My DD did her CP in Fall of 2008 and Spring of 2009 she was a Dinosaur at Animal Kingdom.  She did her interview a couple of weeks ago....best advice is to research the roles you've applied for and be able to explain why you were be good for those roles and how the experience you have can quailify you for those roles.  I can't remember are the roles you applied for all Alumni Roles?

Jennie, my DD also applied for - Park Event Operations Assistant 
and -Casting Employment Coordinator.  

Re: your friend who did a PI...how hard was it for her to get on Full Time after her PI was over with?

I wish you the best of luck..I hope all our "friends" on these boards get a PI...so many nice people on here!

Let us know know how it goes?!


----------



## flea1267

oh and Angie..there is a Facebook group for PIs for Fall 2011 if you're interested....lots of great kids there too with lots of good advice...just search Disney Professional Internships Fall 2011


----------



## ktrex

flea1267 said:


> My DD did her CP in Fall of 2008 and Spring of 2009 she was a Dinosaur at Animal Kingdom.



That's my dream job, right there. Where do I apply?


----------



## flea1267

ktrex said:


> That's my dream job, right there. Where do I apply?



  I will never forget when she got her assignment she was so upset!!!  She was like my least favorite park and my least favorite attraction BUT man did that turn around!!!  LOL  She ended up LOVING her attraction!!!!  She had the BEST fellow cast members, the best managers, the best coordinators - she misses DTR (Dinosaur The Ride) so much!!!  She's still seasonal and goes back during Christmas break, Easter break and during the summer to see everyone...and now whenever she sees dinosaurs anywhere she's all like "Attention DTR!!!! Attention DTR!!!!"  - I even bought her a dinosaur pillow for her bed at home  

You should apply for attractions full time and request Dinosaur as your attraction.  You would love Irene, Javi, John (he's from Scotland, Jennie loving calls him Tower John) and Tiffany!  I saw an ad during Jennie's job search that Disney was hiring - let me see if I can find it and I'll PM you the link.


----------



## AngiePants6

flea1267 said:


> Pixie Dust coming your way AngiePants6
> 
> My DD did her CP in Fall of 2008 and Spring of 2009 she was a Dinosaur at Animal Kingdom.  She did her interview a couple of weeks ago....best advice is to research the roles you've applied for and be able to explain why you were be good for those roles and how the experience you have can quailify you for those roles.  I can't remember are the roles you applied for all Alumni Roles?
> 
> Jennie, my DD also applied for - Park Event Operations Assistant
> and -Casting Employment Coordinator.
> 
> Re: your friend who did a PI...how hard was it for her to get on Full Time after her PI was over with?
> 
> I wish you the best of luck..I hope all our "friends" on these boards get a PI...so many nice people on here!
> 
> Let us know know how it goes?!



Thanks for the pixie dust...I brought lots of it back with me, but Miami just isn't the place for it.

My roommate is awesome (we have stayed very close friends since our program), she has a Master's Degree in Communications and did two back to back PIs (Guest Relations & Guest Correspondence) before landing this FT position (she's an CP alumni and was a Campus Rep)-she has Disney in her blood.  She has dedicated herself immensly to trying to get a FT role, and thankfully things landed in her path.  Networking and doing the best you can possibly be (and then some) were key elements in getting a FT role.  


Thank you for the kind words Felicia.  

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Woodskeeper

AngiePants6 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So I've been a long time...lurker (gee that sounds awful)-of the DISboards, even before my College Program in Spring 2008 (Merchandise-Tomorrowland)
> 
> I have my PI initial interview schedueled for Thursday, March 2nd @ 9pm-and even though I've been through the CP interview-I have no idea what to expect (nervous...oh yeah).
> 
> Here are my 5 roles that I've applied for (in the hopeful order of awesomeness lol)
> 1. Service for Guests with Disabilities Coordinator
> 2. Guest Correspondence (my former roommate works here as FT after completing her Guest Relations PI-its wishful thinking but its worth a shot)
> 3. Magic Kingdom Project Support
> 4. Park Event Operations Assistant
> 5. Casting Employment Coordinator
> 
> My degree is (will be as of March 7th) in Business and Communications, and every single job-up to my current one has revolved around customer service in one way or another.  I'm currently an Administrative Assistant-trying to figure out how this crazy business world works.  I live a quick 3-4 hour drive south of Orlando (Miami, FL).
> 
> Any words of wisdom or advice would be greeeeeaaattttllllyyy appreciated and welcomed.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!



Good luck!

The initial interview went by pretty fast! Make sure you know how you would rank your internships in the order of which ones you want more. I prepared a lot by thinking of lots of situationals and what each of my prior experiences has taught me. Just keep smiling  because they can really hear whether you're smiling or not. I'm sure you'll do wonderfully!

I'm really interested in the service for disabilities position... not that I applied for it, just that I'm interested in what that position does. For my program at school we had to take a Recreation for People with Disabilities class, and boy has that come into affect at my current internship! One of my fellow interns is visually impaired, and I LOVE working with him. 

I wish you lots of luck, and keep us informed on how your interview goes! I'll be sending some pixie dust your way at 9PM tomorrow 

Oh, and by the way:


----------



## AGPrincess

mikela and woodskeeper...another DFTW PI hopeful here!!   I just got the email to schedule my interview for social media...I'd _love _to hear any tips from you guys on how the interview went!

Also a general PI question for anybody: if you're a non-alumni applying for professional internships, there's no limit to how many you can apply for, is there?


----------



## AngiePants6

Woodskeeper said:


> Good luck!
> 
> The initial interview went by pretty fast! Make sure you know how you would rank your internships in the order of which ones you want more. I prepared a lot by thinking of lots of situationals and what each of my prior experiences has taught me. Just keep smiling  because they can really hear whether you're smiling or not. I'm sure you'll do wonderfully!
> 
> I'm really interested in the service for disabilities position... not that I applied for it, just that I'm interested in what that position does. For my program at school we had to take a Recreation for People with Disabilities class, and boy has that come into affect at my current internship! One of my fellow interns is visually impaired, and I LOVE working with him.
> 
> I wish you lots of luck, and keep us informed on how your interview goes! I'll be sending some pixie dust your way at 9PM tomorrow
> 
> Oh, and by the way:



Aww thanks 

I'm extremely interested in the service for disabilities position, in another life time-I was in Nursing school (and have a pretty stockpiled knowledge base) but above all that, my mother actually runs homes for the developmentally disabled, so I feed off all of her knowledge as well.  I'm stoked...because it sounds like a fantastic (and fulfilling) role.  

I remember my CP interview, I was giddy.  My interviewer and I laughed together during my interview, and I was just being myself and giving the best me possible (especially when its through a phone call). 

I've started to rank my PIs in order (because that's a reoccuring question that I've heard mentioned), and writing myself notes so I can reference back to them during the phone call.  

I'll be sure to update everyone, I love everyone's excitement


----------



## Woodskeeper

> mikela and woodskeeper...another DFTW PI hopeful here!!  I just got the email to schedule my interview for social media...I'd love to hear any tips from you guys on how the interview went!
> 
> Also a general PI question for anybody: if you're a non-alumni applying for professional internships, there's no limit to how many you can apply for, is there?



Good luck! Are you just applying for social media with DFTW or did you apply for planner or consultant as well? That's really awesome! It would be wonderful to have a DIS-staffed DFTW intern department 

As far as advice, is it for your screening interview? If so, than just be yourself and smile the entire time! When they ask you why you want your particular choice then make sure you really emphasize past experience as well as your strong desire =D Make sure you remember the interviewer's name at the end as well so you can say "Thanks, so and so."

You can apply for as many internships as you want, but they'll only ask for your top 3... that's not to say you won't get any of the others, just that they'll ask for those. =D

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Shock&Awe

*Greetings!

I just applied for a PI in the Creative Inc. department and I was wondering has anyone one else applied for this Internship before and what does the interview process entail.  If anyone could give me some pointers... even general ones are great it would be appreciated.... Thanks*


----------



## ktrex

flea1267 said:


> I will never forget when she got her assignment she was so upset!!!  She was like my least favorite park and my least favorite attraction BUT man did that turn around!!!  LOL  She ended up LOVING her attraction!!!!  She had the BEST fellow cast members, the best managers, the best coordinators - she misses DTR (Dinosaur The Ride) so much!!!  She's still seasonal and goes back during Christmas break, Easter break and during the summer to see everyone...and now whenever she sees dinosaurs anywhere she's all like "Attention DTR!!!! Attention DTR!!!!"  - I even bought her a dinosaur pillow for her bed at home
> 
> You should apply for attractions full time and request Dinosaur as your attraction.  You would love Irene, Javi, John (he's from Scotland, Jennie loving calls him Tower John) and Tiffany!  I saw an ad during Jennie's job search that Disney was hiring - let me see if I can find it and I'll PM you the link.



Ha, yeah, I know how to apply and stuff. I was just kind of making fun because you typoed and said she was "a dinosaur".


----------



## boundfordinsey

AngiePants6 said:


> Aww thanks
> 
> I'm extremely interested in the service for disabilities position, in another life time-I was in Nursing school (and have a pretty stockpiled knowledge base) but above all that, my mother actually runs homes for the developmentally disabled, so I feed off all of her knowledge as well.  I'm stoked...because it sounds like a fantastic (and fulfilling) role.
> 
> I remember my CP interview, I was giddy.  My interviewer and I laughed together during my interview, and I was just being myself and giving the best me possible (especially when its through a phone call).
> 
> I've started to rank my PIs in order (because that's a reoccuring question that I've heard mentioned), and writing myself notes so I can reference back to them during the phone call.
> 
> I'll be sure to update everyone, I love everyone's excitement



Good luck! Just had mine today for the conservation roles. They didnt ask me to rank my PI's, but they did ask some challenging questions. Just relax, breathe, and answer the question they ask. A lot of times people will mention everything but answer the question originally asked. Good Luck!


----------



## slp1650

So far I've had one for the conservation at the seas and I have another for the conservation on Thursday.  I don't think animal PI's ask you to rank any internships because they handle all of theirs separately.


----------



## flea1267

ktrex said:


> Ha, yeah, I know how to apply and stuff. I was just kind of making fun because you typoed and said she was "a dinosaur".




LOL...oops...I meant AT Dinosaur...LOL


----------



## InPerfectClouds

I applied for Guest Relations, Magic Kingdom Project Support, and Fairy Tale Weddings Planner ((which I can tell is a lost cause, since everyone with WAY more experience than me has gotten rejected!))

So pretty much, I get the feeling that having no customer service or event planning experience is making me a no-go for sure. 

I've done 2 CPs, I'm great with people, and I'm qualified for all the positions I applied for. But honestly, all of my work experience has been as a summer camp counselor and Chuck E. Cheese's cashier! Aside from my CPs, of course. But there's no PI I can apply for where those past jobs would come in handy, especially since I'm not an Education major, but rather Business Administration with a concentration in Marketing. 

I feel like I have a lot of valuable skills to offer, but nothing I've done formally shows it. For example, I love to write, and English has always been my best subject - but I've never written for a student publication, journalism class, or anything of the sort. 

I'm a fountain of knowledge about Walt Disney World, but how much is that really worth in applying for a PI? Just because it says it's advantageous for me to be knowledgeable, doesn't mean it's a top priority.

Anyways, I have my phone interview for the CP-Alum positions ((Guest Relations and MK Project Support)) at 11 AM on Friday. 

I'd love some helpful interview tips, and if anyone has any ideas on how I can play myself up during the interview, I'd appreciate it. Guest Relations is by far my number one choice, so what are some ways I can sell myself to that position?


----------



## FzngWizbee

I recently applied for a bunch of PIs and had my interview Monday night. This forum thread really helped me get ready for my interview...so thanks to everyone! 

I applied for 4 alumni-only internships along with 7 of the other internship programs. I ended up applying for them around 11:30pm on the 25th, so I had to call the following day to set up my interview for the alumni-only internships. My top five were (1) Disney Youth Programs Social Media & Marketing Internship, (2) Disneys Fairy Tale Weddings & Honeymoons Social Media & Marketing Internship, (3) Casting Media Relations Internship, (4) Disney Institute Public Relations Internship, and (5) College and International Housing - Event Planner.

Much to my surprise, when I woke up at 7:30 the next morning, I had an interview request e-mail sitting in my inbox! When I called to schedule my interviews, I asked the scheduler about which internships I would be interviewed for; her response...the social media ones. 

I had the weekend to prepare for my interview. I have a HUGE list of sample questions that I practised responses for (let me know if you want me to send it to you). Then on Monday the 28th, I had my interview. I was not nervous until I answered the phone...then I started freaking out. 

My interviewer was a woman named Kim. The interview was very short and seemed to be more conversational than most interviews I've had in the past. At the end of my interview, I asked a couple of questions. 

My main question was: "My coursework and college experiences are pretty well set, so with just one or two semesters to go, what can I do to make myself even more qualified for any of the positions we've discussed?" To my surprise, she said that my experiences were well rounded and that I'm on the right track. She said she couldn't think of anything else I could add. In other words, my interview went well and she liked me and my resume! 

The following is a bit of a my work background, if anyone is interested. 
I'm a tri-lingual journalism student with another semester or two to go. I currently work in the jewelry department at a nearby Kohl's and I volunteer to do social media marketing/PR for a web-based non-profit organization. In the past I've interned for a local tv station, radio station, and newspaper. I am a member of my school's chapter of The Society of Professional Journalists, an officer in the Jewish Student Organization, and work as an editor on the undergraduate student literary magazine. 

I did my College Program in the spring of 2009. I worked in Asia/Everest merchandise at DAK and now am a Campus Rep.




~Sasha


----------



## sanctumbarbosa

i applied to 4 animal sciences PI's. I do know for 2 of them atleast there are no screening interviews and most likely not even any. The other 2 i have no clue about but i had heard that the animal programs wait until the deadline has passed to do an interview


----------



## rachaelfig

Which ones did you apply for?


----------



## ibaw

flea1267 said:


> Hi!  My DD applied for Park Event Operations...did you enjoy it?  What type of experience did you have on your resume before applying that you think help give you the "edge" to be chosen over everyone else?  And also what sorts of things did you do in this role?
> 
> Thanks!  Also what are you doing now...are you still working for Disney?  Thanks for being willing to share your experience!



Sorry it has taken me a while to respond... I have been very busy with school.  I really enjoyed working for PEO.  I had the unique opportunity to work for all of our teams (Hard Ticket Signature Events, Conventions, and Media and Special Programs).  You really get great insight as to how all the parks are run, as you work on events everywhere.  It is a very challenging role as you are responsible for your own events, but also very rewarding. You do get to participate in many planning meetings and learn how all sides of the business come together (and therefore gain an understanding of why Disney makes the decisions it does!) 

During the interview I was able to demonstrate that I had knowledge of the parks and resorts (from prior experience with Disney), had worked on many events, held multiple leadership positions, and had experience with events at Disney from a guest point of view. All these qualities allowed me to believe that I was best fit for the position, and.... I guess the team agreed with me! 

Overall, you have to have excellent time management and critical thinking skills for this role as you manage events in which anything can happen. I do still work for Disney and will be moving to a full time role upon graduation this April. I wish your DD the best of luck and I hope to see her out working events!


----------



## AngiePants6

Hi everyone!

So I have a quick question that I hope someone here could possibly clear up; when I called to schedule my interview (tomorrow night at 9pm  )the cast member I spoke to informed me that this interview would be for all my PIs that I applied for.

Does this include non-alumni PIs as well? I completely forgot to ask.  

Thanks in advance


----------



## FzngWizbee

AngiePants6 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So I have a quick question that I hope someone here could possibly clear up; when I called to schedule my interview (tomorrow night at 9pm  )the cast member I spoke to informed me that this interview would be for all my PIs that I applied for.
> 
> Does this include non-alumni PIs as well? I completely forgot to ask.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes. The interview should be for both.


----------



## PrincessDreamer

Well, I have a second interview scheduled for next week for the Accounting/Finance PI. I'm excited, but also super nervous. I have a feeling this one will be a lot more difficult than the first one.


----------



## flea1267

PrincessDreamer said:


> Well, I have a second interview scheduled for next week for the Accounting/Finance PI. I'm excited, but also super nervous. I have a feeling this one will be a lot more difficult than the first one.



Yay!!!  


Lots and Lots of Pixie Dust coming your way!


----------



## slp1650

Just had my second interview for conservation education.  Now it's back to the waiting game...


----------



## AngiePants6

Six minutes til interview time...I'm staring at my phone 

Is anyone else having an interview tonight, if so Good luck!

Update: Interview done! Spoke to Kim, who was very kind and we had a great conversation. Now the waiting begins!


----------



## asmith_85

I was wondering if anyone can tell me what type of questions to expect during the phone interview?  I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks.


----------



## Woodskeeper

I don't know if there are any particulars for Finance/Accounting, but a typical screening interview will have 2-3 types of questions.

The first few will ask why you want to work for Disney, why you think you should get your chosen PIs, and what your work experience is.

The next type of question are situationals. Just prepare for these by thinking of past experiences and perhaps any difficult situations in these experiences (like difficult coworkers or bosses, time crunches, last minute changes, etc). 

And finally you have more straightforward questions like asking what your achievements are, etc.

The best way to prepare is to go back over your prior work and personal experiences


----------



## AGPrincess

I just had my interview this morning!!  I think it went really well, although I was surprised that it was fairly short, about 15 minutes.  They tell you at the beginning it's a 20-minute slot.  As far as questions to prepare for, the advice I'd give is basically exactly what Woodskeeper said, lol!

One thing I did to prepare was google "tough interview questions," which I think helped for the situational part of the interview.  Definitely think of specific instances and projects to talk about.  Also know what your strengths are, so that if they ask an open-ended question like "what else would you like me to know about you?" you'll have an answer ready.

One last thing, do have questions ready to ask them, even if it's something small about the application you were wondering about.  It shows you've done your research and you're excited about the job opportunity.

P.S. Woodskeeper, I did apply for planner but social media is my first choice.  And it would be SO awesome to have a DISer fairytale weddings intern team!!


----------



## Woodskeeper

AG Princess, I'm so glad your interview went well! I'm really hoping we have a strong DIS DFTW intern team! There are certainly a bunch of us applying all across the board, and from what I understand, there are more than one spot for each position! 

And a note about asking questions: my roommate swears by it! She had a PI about two years ago and she insists she got it because she asked questions at the end of her interview, so much to the point that she asked me after I had mine if I asked questions =D

Always remember to smile too, because they can totally tell by the way your voice sounds!


----------



## mikelo

Congrats on a great interview! The lengths of time seem to vary a lot, mine was about 40 minutes, and I am not going to read into that. Haha. 

But hopefully we will all be working together in the fall!!!! =)


----------



## AngiePants6

So I received the lovely, thanks but no thanks email earlier today for one of the non-Alumni PIs I had applied for (Real Estate Development).  I knew from my interview that there wasn't much hope for that one, interviewer really didn't ask too many questions, if any, about that role.  

All is well.  Hope that everyone is having a fantastic weekend! 

If only they were this quick about "yes", we'd all live calmer lives.


----------



## slp1650

The interview times really can vary, as well as the callers being on time.  I interviewed with the CP program first and they were 10 minutes early with their interview lasting 30 minutes.  Then I interviewed for one of the conservation education roles.  They were almost 5 minutes late calling and that interview lasted about 30 minutes again.  My last interview was another conservation education one and they were pretty much on time, but that interview was only about 15-20 minutes long.

While it is a good idea to have questions ready for the interviewers, I didn't have any.  I had been asking questions for years to various people on my trips to Disney World so I had my bases covered.  However, I did mention that.  Especially on the last one.  I had spent the weekend with someone who was an alumni of the program I was interviewing for (a friend of a friend) and so I explained that I talked to her.  They did seem satisfied with those answers...  However, it's supposed to be a month and a half or so until any animal PI decisions come out.


----------



## Woodskeeper

Does anyone else get really nervous when you check your email? Mine gets sent to my Blackberry and every time I see a new email I get really nervous that it might be a rejection...

So nerve-wrecking!!!


----------



## J-rat

Super nervous! I've gotten rejections already for my bottom three/ the three I felt like I was least likely to get. So now I'm down to the three I really want and I check my e-mail about a million times a day and am terrified every time.


----------



## Jefpier

Anyone got accepted?


----------



## AngiePants6

Woodskeeper said:


> Does anyone else get really nervous when you check your email? Mine gets sent to my Blackberry and every time I see a new email I get really nervous that it might be a rejection...
> 
> So nerve-wrecking!!!



All day...

My iPhone "dings" all day, and nothing. 

Sigh...and yesterday was my last day of school. I officially have my bachelor's degree, hopefully only good things from here on out.  

Have a great week everyone


----------



## njbeaven

I have my 2nd interview for conservation education presenter tomorrow!


----------



## KelBelle89

Hey everyone! 

So I'm in the process of apply for Fall 2011 PI's and I was wondering if anyone was successful in getting a PI without completing the CP. I know they prefer applicant who are CP alumni, but do you think it's absolutely necessary for positions without the CP requirement? (I'm applying for Accounting and Finance positions)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Woodskeeper

njbeaven said:


> I have my 2nd interview for conservation education presenter tomorrow!



Sending pixie dust your way!!!!



> So I'm in the process of apply for Fall 2011 PI's and I was wondering if anyone was successful in getting a PI without completing the CP. I know they prefer applicant who are CP alumni, but do you think it's absolutely necessary for positions without the CP requirement? (I'm applying for Accounting and Finance positions)



I've known non-alumni who got PI positions... I feel like the alumni status is just an added thing for your resume, but if you have something that can add up or exceed that, you should be fine, so long as it's not an alumni only PI =D


----------



## Tommorowland1989

Hey, does anyone know if all the PI programs require a second interview? (specifically Management PIs)


----------



## Woodskeeper

Tommorowland1989 said:


> Hey, does anyone know if all the PI programs require a second interview? (specifically Management PIs)



Not all PIs require a second interview, but from what I understand most of the Management PIs go through 3 or 4 interviews (initial screening, one-on-one, panel). Not sure if it's all the Management ones though...


----------



## Woodskeeper

Well I got my first rejection =/ Distribution Marketing Services - Event Planning.

Honestly, that was my 5th choice out of 5 so I'm not too disappointed... more or less just scared now.... haha


----------



## flea1267

I'm sorry   Never fun to get those emails....so you're still up for 4 more?


----------



## Woodskeeper

flea1267 said:


> I'm sorry   Never fun to get those emails....so you're still up for 4 more?



Yup, still up for 4 more... DFTW Planner, DFTW Consultant, Catering and Convention Services and Disney Institute Production Assistant =D


----------



## gavinlock112

If you don't mind me putting, what's your chief and what past practice do you have? If you still have more opening to apply I'd love to advise some thoughts that would craft you a superior entrant for the bridal preparation placement


----------



## PrincessDreamer

njbeaven said:


> I have my 2nd interview for conservation education presenter tomorrow!



Good luck!


----------



## KelBelle89

Woodskeeper said:


> Well I got my first rejection =/ Distribution Marketing Services - Event Planning.
> 
> Honestly, that was my 5th choice out of 5 so I'm not too disappointed... more or less just scared now.... haha



Don't worry, I've see your blog, you were made for one of the wedding planning roles! I'm sure you'll get it!


----------



## KelBelle89

Does anyone know if PI's are also allowed to work in the parks? I thought I read something somewhere that they could pick up extra hours (at a reduced pay, of course) and work in merch or something. 

Has anyone heard of this or completed a PI where they got to work in the parks as well?


----------



## flea1267

KelBelle89 said:


> Does anyone know if PI's are also allowed to work in the parks? I thought I read something somewhere that they could pick up extra hours (at a reduced pay, of course) and work in merch or something.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this or completed a PI where they got to work in the parks as well?




I would love to know this too....DD would love to be able to keep her proficiancy at her attraction, plus she would just love to be able to see her friends on a regular basis!


----------



## slp1650

KelBelle89 said:


> Does anyone know if PI's are also allowed to work in the parks? I thought I read something somewhere that they could pick up extra hours (at a reduced pay, of course) and work in merch or something.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this or completed a PI where they got to work in the parks as well?



I too would love to know!  I've been looking into other tourism management positions as a second career possibility and would love to get some experience working in other areas of the park.


----------



## PrincessJourdan

I'm currently on a PI and if your training is up to date, you can pick up shifts on Extra Hours. You just can't pick it up if it puts you in double time (less than 8 hours between one day's shift and the following day's shift).


----------



## flea1267

PrincessJourdan said:


> I'm currently on a PI and if your training is up to date, you can pick up shifts on Extra Hours. You just can't pick it up if it puts you in double time (less than 8 hours between one day's shift and the following day's shift).



What role are you doing for your PI if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Woodskeeper

KelBelle89 said:


> Don't worry, I've see your blog, you were made for one of the wedding planning roles! I'm sure you'll get it!



Thanks!  I'm really glad you think so!



> If you don't mind me putting, what's your chief and what past practice do you have? If you still have more opening to apply I'd love to advise some thoughts that would craft you a superior entrant for the bridal preparation placement



Thanks, although I'm not exactly sure what you mean. My top role is DFTW Planner.... I'm an event planning major, and have worked on or completely planned varying types of events (including but not limited to my roommate's wedding, a murder mystery fundraiser, and an awards ceremony dinner). The last day to apply is tomorrow, but I've already had my phone interview. I also applied for the CP in case I don't get a position this semester so I can apply for next Spring (although I doubt the DFTW internships will be available - it's been 2 years since they were last available before this semester!)



> Does anyone know if PI's are also allowed to work in the parks? I thought I read something somewhere that they could pick up extra hours (at a reduced pay, of course) and work in merch or something.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this or completed a PI where they got to work in the parks as well?



To get EHH you have to have had previous Disney training. For instance, I'm trained in F&B, so I could pick up some of those shifts, but I couldn't pick up attractions shifts.

And several management PIs work out in the parks, as well as some engineering ones =D


----------



## KelBelle89

PrincessJourdan said:


> I'm currently on a PI and if your training is up to date, you can pick up shifts on Extra Hours. You just can't pick it up if it puts you in double time (less than 8 hours between one day's shift and the following day's shift).



What exactly is meant by up to date training? Would I have the opportunity to do this once I start my PI? I didn't do the CP, but I would still love to pick up the extra hours and have the experience! I have some food service/ merch experience... does that help?


----------



## PrincessJourdan

I'm a Youth Education Series Facilitator = ) So I teach education programs in Magic Kingdom and Epcot (2 at MK and 1 at Epcot). I love it!

By up to date training, I mean that any of your previous Disney training should be up to date. If you haven't ever worked for Disney, that's okay. You can still pick up shifts on EHH that don't require any special training (like filling soda orders during busy times at quick service places). Some managers may also offer to let you go train in another area for a week too so that you can go seasonal with that department when your PI ends. My manager offered to let me go back to Merch for a few days and retrain so that I could pick up shifts and eventually go seasonal with them (since I can't really go seasonal with YES).


----------



## flea1267

Woodskeeper!  I was reading your blog...and I see your Mom owns Gifts of a Lifetime!!  How cool!!!  I've heard a lot about them!!  In fact my travel agent has used them for her personal trips in the past and I know she suggest them to her clients   Just wanted to say that I've heard of your Mom's company!


----------



## njbeaven

Accepted my PI offer for the Conservation Education Presenter today!!!!!


----------



## Woodskeeper

AHHHH Congrats!!! The first offer!!!! Congratulations times a million


----------



## TravisSch

njbeaven said:


> Accepted my PI offer for the Conservation Education Presenter today!!!!!



Congrats njbeaven!  Hopefully this is a sign of good things to come for other people applying for other positions.


----------



## flea1267

njbeaven said:


> Accepted my PI offer for the Conservation Education Presenter today!!!!!




Congratulations!!!!


----------



## savannahjean85

I am a hotel restaurant management major and cp alum. I am trying for most of the event planning positions, that were open to cp alum. I also tried for the wedding planning position and got a "no thank you" email but I was not surprised by that due to lack of wedding planning experience. I am waiting to hear back on the other positions, I felt good about my interview but not great.  Since I am graduating I am nervous, cause this is it when it comes to trying for internship. I am also trying for a college program, as a back up just in case I don't get a PI.


----------



## PrincessDreamer

njbeaven said:


> Accepted my PI offer for the Conservation Education Presenter today!!!!!



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Woodskeeper

savannahjean85 said:


> I am a hotel restaurant management major and cp alum. I am trying for most of the event planning positions, that were open to cp alum. I also tried for the wedding planning position and got a "no thank you" email but I was not surprised by that due to lack of wedding planning experience. I am waiting to hear back on the other positions, I felt good about my interview but not great.  Since I am graduating I am nervous, cause this is it when it comes to trying for internship. I am also trying for a college program, as a back up just in case I don't get a PI.



I understand the nerves completely!!! I got accepted for Merchandise for the fall, but I'm still crossing my fingers for the PIs. I'm also graduating, so it's really one of those now or never moments. I wish you lots of luck! Which event planning ones did you apply for? My Big did the Cast Activities internship and she now has a salaried position with Cast Recognition! 

Keep us updated, and as always, sending pixie dust your way!


----------



## slp1650

savannahjean85 said:


> I am a hotel restaurant management major and cp alum. I am trying for most of the event planning positions, that were open to cp alum. I also tried for the wedding planning position and got a "no thank you" email but I was not surprised by that due to lack of wedding planning experience. I am waiting to hear back on the other positions, I felt good about my interview but not great.  Since I am graduating I am nervous, cause this is it when it comes to trying for internship. I am also trying for a college program, as a back up just in case I don't get a PI.



I too applied for CP, but I'm also anxiously awaiting news from the PIs.  I was accepted as a lifeguard for the Fall, but I've applied for two animal PIs so I'm still waiting.  

I'm graduating this year as well.  In fact, I'm preparing for my last biology finals ever! I'm looking at this whole experience as no matter what I get I have my foot in the door and I have something to do after school.


----------



## delmar411

njbeaven said:


> Accepted my PI offer for the Conservation Education Presenter today!!!!!



Wow!!  That's is awesome!!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## ktrex

Just did my first interview for DAK Conservation Presenter on Thurs, and just applied for my last PI, the Marine Mammal one (had to get scuba certified). Anyone have an idea of what happens if I get offered one PI before I hear anything on the others? I don't want to turn them down, but I don't want to not get my first choice if I accept another first.


----------



## Woodskeeper

ktrex said:


> Just did my first interview for DAK Conservation Presenter on Thurs, and just applied for my last PI, the Marine Mammal one (had to get scuba certified). Anyone have an idea of what happens if I get offered one PI before I hear anything on the others? I don't want to turn them down, but I don't want to not get my first choice if I accept another first.



First of all, congratulations on the interview! I hope it went well =D

From what I understand they offer you the job and then tell you that you have until XX/XX/XX to accept (Probably May 1). That way if you're still holding out for a different PI you don't have to worry about turning down/losing the opportunity =D


----------



## savannahjean85

slp1650 said:


> I too applied for CP, but I'm also anxiously awaiting news from the PIs.  I was accepted as a lifeguard for the Fall, but I've applied for two animal PIs so I'm still waiting.
> 
> I'm graduating this year as well.  In fact, I'm preparing for my last biology finals ever! I'm looking at this whole experience as no matter what I get I have my foot in the door and I have something to do after school.





Woodskeeper said:


> I understand the nerves completely!!! I got accepted for Merchandise for the fall, but I'm still crossing my fingers for the PIs. I'm also graduating, so it's really one of those now or never moments. I wish you lots of luck! Which event planning ones did you apply for? My Big did the Cast Activities internship and she now has a salaried position with Cast Recognition!
> 
> Keep us updated, and as always, sending pixie dust your way!



Thanks guys. I heard back on from the college program in less than a week and was offered Attractions again, I have until the 26th to make my a choice on that. I applied for the alum PI positions of Cp Event planning, Cast Member Sports Event Planning, and Cast Member Event/Activies. I wish the best for you two and hope you guys get your PIs. Meh waiting these next few weeks is gonna do a number on my tummy cause I get butterflies everytime I open my email.


----------



## BabySimba

I have a question!

Will the same internships open up again next year? I've seen a few internships I want to apply for but I can't right now since I don't graduate until April of next year. When do they open them up again?

Thanks!

P.S. Does anyone know if these internships are just for Americans or can international students apply for them too?


----------



## Woodskeeper

The PI offerings are about the same, but nothing is guaranteed. Some offerings are only in the Fall, some are only in the Spring, and some are only available every few years. I guess you just never know until they're posted =/ I feel like, for the most part, they stay the same, but nothing is guaranteed.

And I'm pretty sure International Students can apply for PIs, but not positive. Still, pretty sure though.


----------



## KelBelle89

BabySimba said:


> P.S. Does anyone know if these internships are just for Americans or can international students apply for them too?



Hey! I have some experience on this issue so maybe I can shed some light on it. However, I just want to make it clear that this is all subjective and you should really contact Disney cast recruiting directly to get the best information.  I have some friends from Europe trying to find internships in the US (not with Disney) and they're facing a whole bunch of legal problems. I found this on the FAQ section of the website:

Q. Are there standard qualifications for internships? 

A. Each internship requires that you are at least 18 years of age and are able to show proof of eligibility to work in the United States. 
Additional requirements are different for each posting. Some require a minimum GPA, grade level completed and/or previous experience on the Disney College Program. 

Please reference each individual posting for specific requirements prior to applying. 

Basically, if you're not a US citizen you need to get a work visa to work in the US. I'm not 100% sure about it, but I think they can get very expensive and a lot of the cost falls on the company employing you. There is also another crazy law I've heard about restricting the employment of international persons at a US company.  It's summarized in saying that to hire an international person for any job, the company must be able to provide reasoning that this person, because of their international status, will perform the job better than a US citizen (usually, this comes down to language skills).  Because of this, a lot of firms are hesitant to hire international students for internships/starting positions because the process can be very difficult and expensive. I think Disney gets abides by this by primarily employees international students to work in the EPCOT theme park. 

However, Disney might be different since they hire a lot of students through their international program. However, it's more of a CP experience where you'd be working in merch or attractions at EPCOT instead of doing an internship (I understand that you are probably looking for a more professional work-related experience... but EPCOT would be SO much fun!).  I recommend you contact the PI program directly, they can give you a much more straightforward answer to your question. I hope this helps... best of luck!

P.S. I had a bunch of helpful links in my post that Dis boards won't let me post since I'm not an active enough member... but you can find contanct info on the PI website. Select "Program overview" and then "FAQ's" and go to the bottome of the page.


----------



## BabySimba

KelBelle89 said:


> Hey! I have some experience on this issue so maybe I can shed some light on it. However, I just want to make it clear that this is all subjective and you should really contact Disney cast recruiting directly to get the best information.  I have some friends from Europe trying to find internships in the US (not with Disney) and they're facing a whole bunch of legal problems. I found this on the FAQ section of the website:
> 
> Q. Are there standard qualifications for internships?
> 
> A. Each internship requires that you are at least 18 years of age and are able to show proof of eligibility to work in the United States.
> Additional requirements are different for each posting. Some require a minimum GPA, grade level completed and/or previous experience on the Disney College Program.
> 
> Please reference each individual posting for specific requirements prior to applying.
> 
> Basically, if you're not a US citizen you need to get a work visa to work in the US. I'm not 100% sure about it, but I think they can get very expensive and a lot of the cost falls on the company employing you. There is also another crazy law I've heard about restricting the employment of international persons at a US company.  It's summarized in saying that to hire an international person for any job, the company must be able to provide reasoning that this person, because of their international status, will perform the job better than a US citizen (usually, this comes down to language skills).  Because of this, a lot of firms are hesitant to hire international students for internships/starting positions because the process can be very difficult and expensive. I think Disney gets abides by this by primarily employees international students to work in the EPCOT theme park.
> 
> However, Disney might be different since they hire a lot of students through their international program. However, it's more of a CP experience where you'd be working in merch or attractions at EPCOT instead of doing an internship (I understand that you are probably looking for a more professional work-related experience... but EPCOT would be SO much fun!).  I recommend you contact the PI program directly, they can give you a much more straightforward answer to your question. I hope this helps... best of luck!
> 
> P.S. I had a bunch of helpful links in my post that Dis boards won't let me post since I'm not an active enough member... but you can find contanct info on the PI website. Select "Program overview" and then "FAQ's" and go to the bottome of the page.



Thanks for all the info!

Yeah, I was thinking about doing the Cultural Rep. Program next year if I can't get a PI. The only problem is next year would be the only year I could do the PI since I'm graduating in April 2012.

But I do think it would be kind of difficult to compete against a US citizen. For one thing, I'd be graduating with a diploma and not a degree. I was kind of hoping that my grades and references from my professors would sway them into accepting me. That's looking less and less likely. And I'm Canadian so my language skills are completely fine but I don't know if Disney would be willing to pay to have me shipped in. 

If I can't get in then I'll do the Cultural Rep. and maybe try and see if they have any open jobs (not internships) available while I'm down there. I might be able to wiggle myself into some insider jobs if I talk to the right people.

Anyway, I'm going to try and e-mail them about it. Hopefully I can get in! Fingers crossed!


----------



## hobostar

Hi everyone, I just found this blog!

I did my phone screening a while back (about 2 or 3 weeks ago) and I just got called today for a second interview!! I am applying for the Accounting/Finance position and its going to be this Friday, which is also my birthday!! I hope I'll get some birthday luck!

I've read all the messages on this thread and it seems like only 2 people applied to my position but they're not actively responding anymore 

And maybe I should introduce myself. I'm Helen and I am a senior, Finance major, at the University of Florida! Graduating this summer, but hopefully if I get this internship, then I'll be graduating in the Spring of 2012 instead


----------



## Woodskeeper

hobostar said:


> Hi everyone, I just found this blog!
> 
> I did my phone screening a while back (about 2 or 3 weeks ago) and I just got called today for a second interview!! I am applying for the Accounting/Finance position and its going to be this Friday, which is also my birthday!! I hope I'll get some birthday luck!
> 
> I've read all the messages on this thread and it seems like only 2 people applied to my position but they're not actively responding anymore
> 
> And maybe I should introduce myself. I'm Helen and I am a senior, Finance major, at the University of Florida! Graduating this summer, but hopefully if I get this internship, then I'll be graduating in the Spring of 2012 instead



Go Gators! I'm graduating this Spring from UF 

Good luck on your interview, and Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Jgrooms86

njbeaven said:


> Accepted my PI offer for the Conservation Education Presenter today!!!!!



How did you find out you were accepted? Email, phone, mail...?


----------



## BabySimba

Problem!

I went to the PI website to send the recruiters an e-mail but every time I try to send one it says that the e-mail doesn't exist.


----------



## slp1650

BabySimba said:


> Problem!
> 
> I went to the PI website to send the recruiters an e-mail but every time I try to send one it says that the e-mail doesn't exist.



wdpr.professional.interns@disney.com

That's the one I've been using for years and I've gotten responses back from.  Hope it still works!


----------



## BabySimba

slp1650 said:


> wdpr.professional.interns@disney.com
> 
> That's the one I've been using for years and I've gotten responses back from.  Hope it still works!



Thanks! It seems to have sent so I think it's good now.


----------



## KelBelle89

hobostar said:


> Hi everyone, I just found this blog!
> 
> I did my phone screening a while back (about 2 or 3 weeks ago) and I just got called today for a second interview!! I am applying for the Accounting/Finance position and its going to be this Friday, which is also my birthday!! I hope I'll get some birthday luck!
> 
> I've read all the messages on this thread and it seems like only 2 people applied to my position but they're not actively responding anymore
> 
> And maybe I should introduce myself. I'm Helen and I am a senior, Finance major, at the University of Florida! Graduating this summer, but hopefully if I get this internship, then I'll be graduating in the Spring of 2012 instead



Hey Hobostar, I'm applying for the ACCO/Finance PI's! I have my first interview in a couple minutes, eek! Good luck on your next interview!


----------



## hobostar

KelBelle89 said:


> Hey Hobostar, I'm applying for the ACCO/Finance PI's! I have my first interview in a couple minutes, eek! Good luck on your next interview!



OHH good luck!! I didn't hear back until 2 or 3 weeks later, but the wait time might be shorter now since they have to make a decision soon. They e-mailed me to send in an unofficial transcript to them, then a few days later they called me to schedule an interview (In my case, I got the call yesterday)

I hope we both get it!!! Are you applying to Florida or California?


----------



## Katie2010

Hey!

I applied to the accounting/finance PI too!  I had my first interview a week ago and then got an email yesterday to send in my transcript.  Good luck on your interview on Friday Hobostar!  KelBelle89 I hope you interview this morning went well!

I'm apply to California which one are you two applying to?


----------



## Woodskeeper

Has anyone been getting any Management 2nd interviews? I hear they're going out. I didn't apply for any Management ones, but I'm interested to see how everyone is doing in the process =D

I'm seriously freaking out every day, always checking my email, keeping my phone at the ready, waking up every day to say "Today is the Day!" haha 

I guess no news is still good news...


----------



## hobostar

Katie2010 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I applied to the accounting/finance PI too!  I had my first interview a week ago and then got an email yesterday to send in my transcript.  Good luck on your interview on Friday Hobostar!  KelBelle89 I hope you interview this morning went well!
> 
> I'm apply to California which one are you two applying to?



Hiya! You heard back fast!! It took me almost 3 weeks to get the email about transcript when I just gave up all hopes for it. You're gonna get a call real soon to schedule your second interview! I am applying to Orlando cause I live in Florida and I can easily find housing there (lots of friends!!!) even if I don't get sponsored housing (if I get the internship, that is, haha)

I will let you know how it goes after my interview Friday afternoon. I'm actually really nervous because I really really really want this (but I guess so does everyone else too.)


----------



## Mindy17

Hey! I'm just starting with Disney at the DCP this Fall. I'm really determined to work at Disney one day in Finance/Accounting. I'm wondering if I could apply for a summer internship with Disney after the DCP. I don't really want to give up another semester, because I'd like to earn my degree within the 4 year range. 

I just want to hear from those of you who've done an internship or who might know something about it. I'd like to know what a career at Disney looks like. Could I work abroad in Europe or Asia and what types of opportunities are available?

Thanks in advance, ya'll!! :0)


----------



## Katie2010

hobostar said:


> Hiya! You heard back fast!! It took me almost 3 weeks to get the email about transcript when I just gave up all hopes for it. You're gonna get a call real soon to schedule your second interview! I am applying to Orlando cause I live in Florida and I can easily find housing there (lots of friends!!!) even if I don't get sponsored housing (if I get the internship, that is, haha)
> 
> I will let you know how it goes after my interview Friday afternoon. I'm actually really nervous because I really really really want this (but I guess so does everyone else too.)



I just got the call for my second interview!!!  It's this Friday.  I'm excited but nervous, because I really want this too.  Do you know what types of accounting/finance questions they're going to ask us?  

I'm going for California, because I'm from Oregon, so it's closer to home.  Plus, I have a lot of friends in California, so it'll be easy to find housing.  Good luck on your interview!  I hope it goes well!  Let me know. =)


----------



## hobostar

Katie2010 said:


> I just got the call for my second interview!!!  It's this Friday.  I'm excited but nervous, because I really want this too.  Do you know what types of accounting/finance questions they're going to ask us?
> 
> I'm going for California, because I'm from Oregon, so it's closer to home.  Plus, I have a lot of friends in California, so it'll be easy to find housing.  Good luck on your interview!  I hope it goes well!  Let me know. =)



My interview is on Friday too! Its 4pm EST so we might be interviewing about the same time haha, or you might have yours before mine. I'm really nervous too


----------



## Katie2010

hobostar said:


> My interview is on Friday too! Its 4pm EST so we might be interviewing about the same time haha, or you might have yours before mine. I'm really nervous too



Mine's at 12:30 MST or 2:30 EST.


----------



## zMudvayne

It's exciting to each that everyone else is getting interviews too... I had my screening interview last week and was contacted on Monday to schedule my second interview, which is scheduled for today (the 17th) at 2PM Mountain Time....

Nervous, but real excited for the opportunity to be working with Disney. I'm applying to both Florida and California but would prefer California. ANyone know what kind of questions they will ask us?


----------



## Archie25

Management PI Interviews 2nd round are goin on. I have made it to the third round (Panel Interview). However, I was accepted to the Disney College Program so I am so Happy I am going to get to work for Disney.


----------



## slp1650

Archie25 said:


> Management PI Interviews 2nd round are goin on. I have made it to the third round (Panel Interview). However, I was accepted to the Disney College Program so I am so Happy I am going to get to work for Disney.



What did you get with CP? I did that same thing so even though I'm waiting to hear back from the animal PI's, I have a lifeguarding job starting in August with the CPs.  Takes some of the stress/pressure off of the PI wait.


----------



## jenelling

I have a interview for the Product Developer -Gallery Concept for resorts position on Friday, anyone else have any experience with Merchandising PIs?

I also have no idea what to expect from the screening phone interview vs. types of questions on second interview. I'm a little nervous because I would REALLY love this position!


----------



## Wicket912

Archie25 said:


> Management PI Interviews 2nd round are goin on. I have made it to the third round (Panel Interview). However, I was accepted to the Disney College Program so I am so Happy I am going to get to work for Disney.



I just had my 2nd interview for a Management PI and mine was a panel interview.


----------



## Jefpier

Archie25 said:


> Management PI Interviews 2nd round are goin on. I have made it to the third round (Panel Interview). However, I was accepted to the Disney College Program so I am so Happy I am going to get to work for Disney.



Wow third round? After my first interview more than a month a go i havent heard anything, still dont know if i got rejected or if i keep on


----------



## hobostar

Jefpier said:


> Wow third round? After my first interview more than a month a go i havent heard anything, still dont know if i got rejected or if i keep on



if they no longer consider you, they will send your an e-mail. I got rejected by my 2nd and 3rd choice, and doing the second round interview with my 1st choice later today. So if you haven't gotten anything yet, I'd say they're still reviewing your qualification so don't give up hopes on it yet! I waited 3 weeks after my first screening and I thought I was out too, but then I got an e-mail a few days later 

Good luck and check back on this forum! Candidates are updating their recruitment process almost daily so its really helpful to see where you are in the process in comparison to everyone else's!


----------



## Jefpier

hobostar said:


> if they no longer consider you, they will send your an e-mail. I got rejected by my 2nd and 3rd choice, and doing the second round interview with my 1st choice later today. So if you haven't gotten anything yet, I'd say they're still reviewing your qualification so don't give up hopes on it yet! I waited 3 weeks after my first screening and I thought I was out too, but then I got an e-mail a few days later
> 
> Good luck and check back on this forum! Candidates are updating their recruitment process almost daily so its really helpful to see where you are in the process in comparison to everyone else's!



I still have 1 (management) and 2 (guest relations). Lets see....


----------



## squish86

... i was emailed today to schedule my second interview for "park operations transportation manager" 

Can anyone please tell me what the interview is like? possible questions? what do i need to expect? ... I wasnt nervous at all during the screening... now im flipping haha....


----------



## tigger1968fan

I applied for the DI Facilitator Assistant and the Distribution Marketing Services E-Learning Internship.  I had my initial screening interview on March 3rd, but have not heard anything since.  Based on what I've read up to this point, that's not necessarily a bad thing.

Has anyone else applied for these positions or know anything about them?


----------



## duckling4320

I just got my offer for the Conservation Education Internship too! I am so excited! I can't wait to come to Disney and meet everyone!


----------



## Katie2010

Just finished my second interview for Accounting/Finance and it went really well!  My interviewer said I should hear back in 1-2 weeks at the most.  Fingers crossed that I get the internship!!!


----------



## hobostar

Katie2010 said:


> Just finished my second interview for Accounting/Finance and it went really well!  My interviewer said I should hear back in 1-2 weeks at the most.  Fingers crossed that I get the internship!!!



i just finished my interview too. i'm really nervous now. crossing fingers too


----------



## Holly_Golightly

Congrats to everyone who has gotten accepted or has gotten their interviews! 

For the folks who have had their first phone screening interview and heard back from Disney: how long did it take until you knew you had made it to the "2nd round" so to speak, or got rejected? 

I got accepted into the DCP for the Fall and have until April 3rd to decide, but have my first phone screening interview for 2 marketing PIs on Tuesday (March 23rd). Obviously my decision about the DCP depends on if I think I have a chance with either PI. Do you think I'll get a rejection or invitation for a 2nd interview before April 3rd? (Only 11 days after my PI interview)


----------



## squish86

accepting the cp wont have any change on whether or not they accept you for a PI... if you accept the cp and then get offered a PI they will just change your status from cp to pi, its like a transfer..... I have already accepted attractions for fall advantage but i am on my second interview now for management and waiting to hear back on several others... 

just accept the cp, and if you get a PI accept that and you will be fine haha


----------



## zMudvayne

Katie2010 said:


> Just finished my second interview for Accounting/Finance and it went really well!  My interviewer said I should hear back in 1-2 weeks at the most.  Fingers crossed that I get the internship!!!



Congratulations! I was real nervous going into my second interview for the Finance / Accounting, so I'm not as confident of that interview as my first, but Im hoping I will be accepted still.

My interviewer said there would be approximately 35 interns accepted at the Florida location and probably about the same in the California location (I'm applying to both) so that gives us all a decent chance (though I'm sure they've had hundreds apply). I'm SO anxious to hear back on this; the 1-2 week timeframe you heard is much better than my response that a decision would be made before it began in June... obviously... LOL (On my first interview they said I would be contacted by May and I was called 3 days later, so don't read into it).

Did your interviewer discuss the weekly training and final presentation that we would be giving to Disney executives? Sounded real nice. Post if you hear back and we can maybe plan on meeting all the Finance / Accounting interns!


----------



## Holly_Golightly

squish86 said:


> accepting the cp wont have any change on whether or not they accept you for a PI... if you accept the cp and then get offered a PI they will just change your status from cp to pi, its like a transfer..... I have already accepted attractions for fall advantage but i am on my second interview now for management and waiting to hear back on several others...
> 
> just accept the cp, and if you get a PI accept that and you will be fine haha



The option of transferring makes things far less complicated now, lol. Thanks! How does this work with the non-refundable deposit though? Would that then be considered my deposit for Internship housing/internship program fees?


----------



## slp1650

Holly_Golightly said:


> The option of transferring makes things far less complicated now, lol. Thanks! How does this work with the non-refundable deposit though? Would that then be considered my deposit for Internship housing/internship program fees?



I'm in the same boat, but from what I understand is we might possibly lose that.  Since there's no guaranteed housing, there probably won't be anything to transfer over.  I discussed it with my parents and we decided it was worth losing the money over the chance of declining the CP and not getting the internship.  I was also accepted in the first round and had to accept by March 3rd so I really didn't have time to wait.


----------



## ktrex

Just got an email asking me to interview for the Marine Mammal internship!

Still crossing my fingers over Conservation Presenter, but Marine Mammal is my number one!


----------



## flea1267

ktrex said:


> Just got an email asking me to interview for the Marine Mammal internship!
> 
> Still crossing my fingers over Conservation Presenter, but Marine Mammal is my number one!




Loads of Pixie Dust coming your way!!!


----------



## Woodskeeper

ktrex said:


> Just got an email asking me to interview for the Marine Mammal internship!
> 
> Still crossing my fingers over Conservation Presenter, but Marine Mammal is my number one!



Congrats! That's awesome! Lots and lots of pixie dust coming your way =D


----------



## resumetemplates01

Glad that a lot of people here have something to do this time around. Home i can apply for a good company like most of you.


----------



## PrincessJourdan

Is it normal to get an email asking you to interview for a role that you didn't apply for? I just got an email asking me to interview for a F&B Management internship. I applied for Merch Management (it was my 3rd choice), so I guess I just find this interview invitation kind of odd!

EDIT: Actually, when I went online to schedule the interview, it says that it is for Merch. So that makes a lot more sense. lol. The email was just incorrect.


----------



## jschaeffer

I am new to DISboards.com I feel like I should have been on here a long time ago. I am in the same Jungle Cruise Boat as the rest of you waiting for a Magical Moment to happen ;-). Humor and hope are all that are keeping me from stressing out. I applied to the PIs back on Febuary 2nd and did my initial interview 2 days later. Still have heard no word back on the 4 I applied for. As I am getting a Master's in Education I am hoping for the College and International Programs Education Coordinator PI. Has anyone else applied for this Alumni Internship or heard back from any of the Alumni PIs? Good luck to everyone and Congrats to those who have received good news.


----------



## flea1267

jschaeffer said:


> I am new to DISboards.com I feel like I should have been on here a long time ago. I am in the same Jungle Cruise Boat as the rest of you waiting for a Magical Moment to happen ;-). Humor and hope are all that are keeping me from stressing out. I applied to the PIs back on Febuary 2nd and did my initial interview 2 days later. Still have heard no word back on the 4 I applied for. As I am getting a Master's in Education I am hoping for the College and International Programs Education Coordinator PI. Has anyone else applied for this Alumni Internship or heard back from any of the Alumni PIs? Good luck to everyone and Congrats to those who have received good news.




My DD applied interviewed back on February 17th (ish) for several Communications/Marketing ones and hasn't heard anything else....she applied for both Alumni and non-Alumni ones.  So for the non-Management and non-Animal ones I think at this point from what I've read on here and on the Facebook group "no news is good news" ..... lots of Pixie Dust to you!

Keep the group posted...everyone on here is really supportive!


----------



## Woodskeeper

jschaeffer said:


> I am new to DISboards.com I feel like I should have been on here a long time ago. I am in the same Jungle Cruise Boat as the rest of you waiting for a Magical Moment to happen ;-). Humor and hope are all that are keeping me from stressing out. I applied to the PIs back on Febuary 2nd and did my initial interview 2 days later. Still have heard no word back on the 4 I applied for. As I am getting a Master's in Education I am hoping for the College and International Programs Education Coordinator PI. Has anyone else applied for this Alumni Internship or heard back from any of the Alumni PIs? Good luck to everyone and Congrats to those who have received good news.



From what I hear the alumni ones aren't decided til late in the process, somewhere in mid-April. Similar to what Flea said, right now Management and Animal PIs (and maybe some Finance I think?) are the only ones hearing good news. For the rest of us I know they've sent out some rejections, so no news is good news


----------



## Jefpier

Got hit by a train, woke up with a rejection mail for the Management in Operations (my 1st choice) and now im down to Guest Relations only... bah


----------



## disneyj914

I applied for convention and conference services and recently attended a presentation at my school about them.....they told us they will be making decisions for second interviews by April 1! Soooo nervous but hoping for the best! I admit I haven't read through the entire thread, but has anyone else on here applied for this one?


----------



## Woodskeeper

disneyj914 said:


> I applied for convention and conference services and recently attended a presentation at my school about them.....they told us they will be making decisions for second interviews by April 1! Soooo nervous but hoping for the best! I admit I haven't read through the entire thread, but has anyone else on here applied for this one?



I'm still up for catering and convention services... nice to hear some sort of date 

Did you apply for any others? 

@Jefpier - Extra pixie dust your way for Guest Relations!


----------



## Number41

Woodskeeper said:


> From what I hear the alumni ones aren't decided til late in the process, somewhere in mid-April. Similar to what Flea said, right now Management and Animal PIs *(and maybe some Finance I think?)* are the only ones hearing good news. For the rest of us I know they've sent out some rejections, so no news is good news



Has anyone heard back regarding finance/accounting PI's? I only applied for one and have still yet to hear anything positive or negative. I wish there were some statistics available about how many people were offered second round interviews and then from there how many are accepted. Very difficult to plan my summer when there's a possibility I'll be living in Orlando for most of it! Well worth the wait however


----------



## Katie2010

Number41 said:


> Has anyone heard back regarding finance/accounting PI's? I only applied for one and have still yet to hear anything positive or negative. I wish there were some statistics available about how many people were offered second round interviews and then from there how many are accepted. Very difficult to plan my summer when there's a possibility I'll be living in Orlando for most of it! Well worth the wait however



I had my initial interview about two weeks ago and was emailed a couple days later to send in my transcripts.  The next day I recieved a call to set up my second interview, which I had last Friday.  It went really well and I was told that I would hear back 1-2 weeks at the most.  So, I'm hoping I'll hear something positive soon.  I applied for both California and Florida, but I'm really hoping for California.  I know quite a few people haven't heard anything back yet.  Did you have a second interview or just the initial one?


----------



## Number41

Katie2010 said:


> I had my initial interview about two weeks ago and was emailed a couple days later to send in my transcripts.  The next day I recieved a call to set up my second interview, which I had last Friday.  It went really well and I was told that I would hear back 1-2 weeks at the most.  So, I'm hoping I'll hear something positive soon.  I applied for both California and Florida, but I'm really hoping for California.  I know quite a few people haven't heard anything back yet.  Did you have a second interview or just the initial one?



Both, I applied the first day I could.. I got a call for the initial interview maybe a week or so after I submitted my transcripts and resume. About a week or so later I had my second round interview which I thought went relatively well, although I did mess up on the technical questions which I believe were the last two. The recruiter did say that they only take about 35 kid and I'm wondering how many people actually were offered second round interviews. I would love this opportunity but to be completely honest I don't know how good my chances are of receiving an offer.


----------



## Katie2010

Number41 said:


> Both, I applied the first day I could.. I got a call for the initial interview maybe a week or so after I submitted my transcripts and resume. About a week or so later I had my second round interview which I thought went relatively well, although I did mess up on the technical questions which I believe were the last two. The recruiter did say that they only take about 35 kid and I'm wondering how many people actually were offered second round interviews. I would love this opportunity but to be completely honest I don't know how good my chances are of receiving an offer.



I know what you mean, the wait's the hardest part.  I heard they take 35 interns in both California and Florida, so 70 total, which increases the chances a little bit.  I've talked to a couple people on facebook who recieved second round interviews.  It seems like they did a bunch the last two thursdays and fridays.  I'm not sure how many total they did though.  In the past though, in all the second-round accounting interviews I've had, the number of interviewees has been narrowed down a bunch, so the odds are pretty good.  I'm assuming the fact that I was told I would hear back in 1-2 weeks at the most means that they are making final decisions this week and next.  So, hopefully we'll hear positive news soon.


----------



## Number41

Katie2010 said:


> I know what you mean, the wait's the hardest part.  I heard they take 35 interns in both California and Florida, so 70 total, which increases the chances a little bit.  I've talked to a couple people on facebook who recieved second round interviews.  It seems like they did a bunch the last two thursdays and fridays.  I'm not sure how many total they did though.  In the past though, in all the second-round accounting interviews I've had, the number of interviewees has been narrowed down a bunch, so the odds are pretty good.  I'm assuming the fact that I was told I would hear back in 1-2 weeks at the most means that they are making final decisions this week and next.  So, hopefully we'll hear positive news soon.



That makes sense. I cant see there being more than 500 people being interviewed in the second round... which at 70 people total give about ~15% chance per candidate. I've interviewed with KPMG, Deloitte and PwC and have gotten positive feedback from them, but to be honest I think that Disney will be much more competitive in terms of internships than Big 4 Co's. If they told you last Friday that 1-2 weeks at the most, we could be hearing back as early as Friday. I wonder what they were looking for most in their candidates, whether it be a high GPA, accounting experience, or how well their interview went. If I don't get the position I hope they provide me feedback as to why so I can take that and use it in the future.


----------



## Katie2010

Number41 said:


> That makes sense. I cant see there being more than 500 people being interviewed in the second round... which at 70 people total give about ~15% chance per candidate. I've interviewed with KPMG, Deloitte and PwC and have gotten positive feedback from them, but to be honest I think that Disney will be much more competitive in terms of internships than Big 4 Co's. If they told you last Friday that 1-2 weeks at the most, we could be hearing back as early as Friday. I wonder what they were looking for most in their candidates, whether it be a high GPA, accounting experience, or how well their interview went. If I don't get the position I hope they provide me feedback as to why so I can take that and use it in the future.



My interviewer told me that he was looking for someone who portrays confidence over the phone.  Someone who can explain themself well and who knows exactly what they wanted to do in the future and why Disney will help them achieve that goal.  He said that GPA helps, but isn't the deciding factor.  He also said he specifically was looking for someone who did volunteer work on the side or got involved in different activities during their time in school.  He said he thinks it's important that students don't just spend all their time focusing on getting good grades and work experience, but are well rounded.  I'm sure each interviewer is different, but that's what was brought up during my interview.  I hope we hear back by Friday!  That would be awesome!


----------



## Number41

Katie2010 said:


> My interviewer told me that he was looking for someone who portrays confidence over the phone.  Someone who can explain themself well and who knows exactly what they wanted to do in the future and why Disney will help them achieve that goal.  He said that GPA helps, but isn't the deciding factor.  He also said he specifically was looking for someone who did volunteer work on the side or got involved in different activities during their time in school.  He said he thinks it's important that students don't just spend all their time focusing on getting good grades and work experience, but are well rounded.  I'm sure each interviewer is different, but that's what was brought up during my interview.  I hope we hear back by Friday!  That would be awesome!



Interesting, I don't believe any of those things were mentioned to me during the interview. I've interviewed MANY times so I feel like my tone probably did convey some confidence, however I don't think any of the questions I was asked could have even led me to answer with my volunteer or extracurriculars. My interviewer was Bob V., so maybe we did have different interviewers. Were you asked any questions regarding Labor Hours, or which was a better method of measuring income like cash flows from operations? This internship would be a dream come true, but without knowing how many people they interviewed really makes me completely clueless regarding my likelihood.


----------



## Katie2010

Number41 said:


> Interesting, I don't believe any of those things were mentioned to me during the interview. I've interviewed MANY times so I feel like my tone probably did convey some confidence, however I don't think any of the questions I was asked could have even led me to answer with my volunteer or extracurriculars. My interviewer was Bob V., so maybe we did have different interviewers. Were you asked any questions regarding Labor Hours, or which was a better method of measuring income like cash flows from operations? This internship would be a dream come true, but without knowing how many people they interviewed really makes me completely clueless regarding my likelihood.



My interviewer was David.  I wasn't asked any technical accounting/finance questions at all during my interview.  I've interviewed a lot in the past too and I was just asked the general questions you would hear during an interview, such as leadership experiences, teamwork, etc.  It was more of a conversation that an interview, which are my favorite kinds of interviews!  Working for Disney literally is my dream job, so I'm really hoping I get the internship!  But, like you said, it's hard to know what the chances are without knowing how many total people they've interviewed.


----------



## Number41

Katie2010 said:


> My interviewer was David.  I wasn't asked any technical accounting/finance questions at all during my interview.  I've interviewed a lot in the past too and I was just asked the general questions you would hear during an interview, such as leadership experiences, teamwork, etc.  It was more of a conversation that an interview, which are my favorite kinds of interviews!  Working for Disney literally is my dream job, so I'm really hoping I get the internship!  But, like you said, it's hard to know what the chances are without knowing how many total people they've interviewed.



Ahh, I wish I had a "conversation". I felt like mine was very Q&A which I've experienced, but doesn't always allow personality to shine. What year are you and where do you go to school if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Katie2010

Number41 said:


> Ahh, I wish I had a "conversation". I felt like mine was very Q&A which I've experienced, but doesn't always allow personality to shine. What year are you and where do you go to school if you don't mind me asking.



I'm a senior this year.  I graduate in April with my Bachelor's in Accounting from Brigham Young University in Utah.  What about you?


----------



## Number41

Katie2010 said:


> I'm a senior this year.  I graduate in April with my Bachelor's in Accounting from Brigham Young University in Utah.  What about you?



BYU, scandalous! Haha just kidding, I'm a first semester Senior and graduating in December with my Bach in Acc from UAlbany in NY. I'm hoping that the further along we are in our ACC education the higher the chance we have of being accepted. Either way for both of our sakes I hope the outcome is positive


----------



## Katie2010

Number41 said:


> BYU, scandalous! Haha just kidding, I'm a first semester Senior and graduating in December with my Bach in Acc from UAlbany in NY. I'm hoping that the further along we are in our ACC education the higher the chance we have of being accepted. Either way for both of our sakes I hope the outcome is positive



Haha!  I think the fact that we are in our senior years is beneficial.  I applied for this same internship last year.  I didn't get it, but it seemed like all the students I talked to that did were in their final year of college.  I hope we both get the internship too!


----------



## hobostar

Katie2010 said:


> Haha!  I think the fact that we are in our senior years is beneficial.  I applied for this same internship last year.  I didn't get it, but it seemed like all the students I talked to that did were in their final year of college.  I hope we both get the internship too!



Hey guys, I wasn't told when I'll hear back. I was asked a technical question about labor hours too. And my interviewer didn't bring up what she is looking for in a candidate. Her name is Susan from California. I applied for both location but I live in Florida, so it'll be easier for me to find housing if I get a position in Orlando, but it'll be exciting to move to California for 6 months too!

I'm really nervous about this actually. I've been checking my e-mail whenever I can and everytime I do, I'm scared I'll get a rejection letter.


----------



## zMudvayne

Number41 said:


> Interesting, I don't believe any of those things were mentioned to me during the interview. I've interviewed MANY times so I feel like my tone probably did convey some confidence, however I don't think any of the questions I was asked could have even led me to answer with my volunteer or extracurriculars. My interviewer was Bob V., so maybe we did have different interviewers. Were you asked any questions regarding Labor Hours, or which was a better method of measuring income like cash flows from operations? This internship would be a dream come true, but without knowing how many people they interviewed really makes me completely clueless regarding my likelihood.



I'm anxiously awaiting a response from my second-round interview too... My second interview was with Bob V. (though that is not who I was originally scheduled to interview with) and he seems to have asked me the exact same questions, including the technical one about Labor Hours. The technical questions caught me off guard (even though I knew I should be expecting them) and I didn't answer them as confidently as I did the behavioral-type questions. The interview was primarily Q&A but for each answer I tried to elaborate and give a background story. Bob didn't give me a 1-2 week timeframe to be contacted, he just said information was forwarded to a committee and they would be the ones deciding. 

I'm also a senior, graduating this May with a Bachelors in Accounting from the University of Utah (funny how close I am to Katie and others applying from BYU). I applied to both California and Florida but said I would prefer California (thats 2 for Cali, 2 for Florida so far right?)... I'm real nervous about waiting like the rest of you; I wish I could begin planning the next 6-months, but if I get the internship I'll be pushing back my Masters program and quitting my current job... Everything is in limbo right now and it's nerve racking. Good luck to all of you, hopefully only 1 more week of this terrible waiting....


----------



## stang1289

Has anyone been accepted into the Accounting and Finance PI yet?


----------



## Katie2010

stang1289 said:


> Has anyone been accepted into the Accounting and Finance PI yet?



I haven't heard of anyone getting accepted yet, but they might have.


----------



## zMudvayne

stang1289 said:


> Has anyone been accepted into the Accounting and Finance PI yet?



I haven't heard anything yet either... Im debating if acceptions or rejections will go out first or at the same time.


----------



## hobostar

zMudvayne said:


> I haven't heard anything yet either... Im debating if acceptions or rejections will go out first or at the same time.



i feel like they should go out about the same time....i'm checking my email at every chance i got


----------



## Number41

I wish the majority of people who applied for PI's posted on DISboards.... Then We would all get accepted  Im thinking by the first week of April we'll all know. In hindsight I wish I applied for more than just one, but it was the only one that is in my career path.


----------



## jenelling

For merchandising positions I was told I wouldn't hear until the beginning of May - suuuchh a long time! I get really nervous on phone interviews but I'm still hoping they give me a chance!


----------



## zMudvayne

Number41 said:


> I wish the majority of people who applied for PI's posted on DISboards.... Then We would all get accepted  Im thinking by the first week of April we'll all know. In hindsight I wish I applied for more than just one, but it was the only one that is in my career path.



I wish I had applied for more than just one PI too; I wasn't expecting it to even go this far - I didn't know the process was so intense (some applied for over 20 positions) and I didn't know there was such a dedicated network of applicants until I started looking around and found the facebook group. I'm hoping beginning of April too, it's got to be soon if they expect us to dedicate 6-months AND move....


----------



## alvarez16

I applied for a PI back in January, interviewed in early March, and got an offer this past Monday. I accepted the offer last night. *The PI I applied for is in Industrial Engineering.*

I don't really want to spend too much in housing so I am looking for roommates who do not want to stay in the sponsored housing.

Thanks


----------



## tiggersmyguy

alvarez16 said:


> I applied for a PI back in January, interviewed in early March, and got an offer this past Monday. I accepted the offer last night. *The PI I applied for is in Industrial Engineering.*
> 
> I don't really want to spend too much in housing so I am looking for roommates who do not want to stay in the sponsored housing.
> 
> Thanks



Congratulations to you. My daughter will also be in the Industrial Engineering PI this fall. What is your check in day? She is scheduled for Aug.16th.


----------



## Woodskeeper

Hey guys!

I got a rejection today from Catering and Convention services. It was kinda a bummer because I really felt I was qualified for this one, so I was disappointed to not even get an interview. 

Now I'm kinda worried about my top 2 (Wedding Planner and Wedding Consultant) because I feel they have similar qualifications... 

At least I have the CP if I don't get into any...


----------



## Triple O.G.

Hey All!

I applied for the CMR Guest Experience PI about 3 weeks ago, and had my first interview last week. Anyone else apply for this or have any words of wisdom about this position or the process?

Interviewer said that they would notify the recipients by may. And so the crazy waiting begins


----------



## alvarez16

tiggersmyguy said:


> Congratulations to you. My daughter will also be in the Industrial Engineering PI this fall. What is your check in day? She is scheduled for Aug.16th.



My check-in date is on the 17th. 

Thanks


----------



## flea1267

so Jennie got a job, not a Disney job but a Marketing and Promotions Manager job with Durham Performing Arts Center here in NC. She's super excited and they even asked her to start before graduation! She's a PR major and her "dream" was to get a job doing PR for the entertainment industry. DPAC has acts from Dolly Parton, John Cougar Mellancamp, Diana Ross to touring Broadway shows like RENT, The Heights, SHREK, The Lion King. She's sad she won't be moving to Orlando but THRILLED she has a permanent job in place after graduation!


----------



## disneyj914

Woodskeeper said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I got a rejection today from Catering and Convention services. It was kinda a bummer because I really felt I was qualified for this one, so I was disappointed to not even get an interview.
> 
> Now I'm kinda worried about my top 2 (Wedding Planner and Wedding Consultant) because I feel they have similar qualifications...
> 
> At least I have the CP if I don't get into any...



Did you hear from them via phone or Internet?? good luck with your other options!


----------



## Woodskeeper

disneyj914 said:


> Did you hear from them via phone or Internet?? good luck with your other options!



I heard via email. This is the second rejection I've gotten and the only thing that changes is the name of the position =P

Thanks for the well-wishes =D


----------



## squish86

....I got a call from Disney today! 

I was offered the Manager of Theme Park Operations position for this fall! 

I will start June 23rd..... Now I need a place to live! 

-Derrick


----------



## flea1267

squish86 said:


> ....I got a call from Disney today!
> 
> I was offered the Manager of Theme Park Operations position for this fall!
> 
> I will start June 23rd..... Now I need a place to live!
> 
> -Derrick



Yay!!!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## YesIStillLoveDisney

squish86 said:


> ....I got a call from Disney today!
> 
> I was offered the Manager of Theme Park Operations position for this fall!
> 
> I will start June 23rd..... Now I need a place to live!
> 
> -Derrick




Congrats! Although I am insanely jealous as I interviewed for it as well. When did they call you? 

I am guessing that if I don't get a call today I can expect an email in the next few days


----------



## Woodskeeper

Congrats Derrick, that's awesome!

Now everyone who applied for that internship is going to be on pins and needles all day long =P


----------



## squish86

haha I don't mean to alarm anyone haha!!! 

I had my 2nd interview for the program last Friday... the 24th... and they called me today at about 12:30 thats central time... 

I am pretty sure I'm one of the first...I asked and she said they are just starting to tell people... 

Anyone get an internship and want to get 
a place let me know!!! I don't wanna place to myself haha


----------



## YesIStillLoveDisney

squish86 said:


> haha I don't mean to alarm anyone haha!!!
> 
> I had my 2nd interview for the program last Friday... the 24th... and they called me today at about 12:30 thats central time...
> 
> I am pretty sure I'm one of the first...I asked and she said they are just starting to tell people...
> 
> Anyone get an internship and want to get
> a place let me know!!! I don't wanna place to myself haha




Lol, that is okay at least we know. Although I was mentally prepared for the 1-1.5 weeks the guy told me so now I am staring at my phone and refreshing my email like crazy, lol. 

Did they mention how many spots they were filling or out of how many that applied?

I feel the same way about housing so if I get it I will be scrambling for roommates as well.


----------



## ready2live

Has anyone heard anything from the Social Media Interns people?
I haven't heard a word...getting nervous!


----------



## cbj07

I haven't heard anything yet...I had my interview at the beginning of March. When did you have your interview? Also, what is some of your background?


----------



## squish86

i had my second interview last Friday the 24th... and I heard from them today... they told me 3 weeks but it took 3 days... 

My background... haha not much to say...

I have done two cps with Disney... fall 09 custodial at MK, and spring 10 outdoor foods at epcot... 

and I am an assistant taekwondo instructor ...

as far as manager experience... not much... other than leadership roles I have held with my fraternity in officer positions and leading taekwondo classes on my own and the instructors that are under me...


----------



## qn2

I also got a call today, got offered both Lodging and Merchandise Management PIs. I was thrilled, but had to decline the Merchandise one, as I really want to go into Lodging. I'm also starting on June 23rd, as is the rest of Management Interns I suppose. I'm looking into housing now - please let me know if anyone is looking for a roommate!


----------



## hobostar

I'm still waiting on my accounting/finance :/


----------



## squish86

@qn2 I most definitely need a roommate it will be impossible to afford a one bedroom at a decent price id love to find two people to get a three bedroom honestly


----------



## Katie2010

hobostar said:


> I'm still waiting on my accounting/finance :/



me too...maybe we'll hear sometime this week.  I hope so! =)


----------



## qn2

squish86 said:


> @qn2 I most definitely need a roommate it will be impossible to afford a one bedroom at a decent price id love to find two people to get a three bedroom honestly



That's great! I took the option of free housing for the first two weeks so I'm aiming for a lease starting in July


----------



## Daniel Cross

*I got offered a Management Internship position with Theme Park Ops.......yay*

NOW LOOKING FOR ROOMMATES!!!
PLZ message me if interested!!

Daniel Cross


----------



## squish86

i also have the two weeks of free temp housing haha so we are in the same boat


----------



## Daniel Cross

Two weeks free housing is what I took. I am open for all options regarding housing/ roommates. Ideally a 3bedroom but open for other options.


----------



## Daniel Cross

Daniel Cross said:


> Two weeks free housing is what I took. I am open for all options regarding housing/ roommates. Ideally a 3bedroom but open for other options.



To excited!! Again, looking for roommates!!


----------



## squish86

Hey daniel im down to be roomates if you are... add me on facebook im Derrick Cates... anyone can add me actually haha... but my friends from last semester got an apartment after the program they said its pretty cheap but the place is really nice ill get the name from them as soon as i can...


----------



## jenelling

Has anyone from here applied for / heard back from the Product Developer -Gallery Concept/Disneyland Resort Internship position? I had my screening interview two weeks ago but I haven't seen anyone else talking about it. It seemed like kind of a different than usual position, so I was wondering if other people had any experience with this.


----------



## carpemic

Has anyone received a second call for anything alumni operations or project management related yet?  I'm dying with anticipation here as I graduate in 4 weeks and don't have anything lined up yet!


----------



## Woodskeeper

Right now it's mostly a lot of the Management Internships and Animal Programs that are getting responses. Most of the others are still hearing nothing really.

As we like to say in the crazy world of waiting to hear back from a Disney Professional Internship: No News is Good News 

Still, sending lots of Pixie Dust to everyone still waiting on hearing


----------



## ready2live

Was that directed at me? If so, I haven't had an interview yet. As to my background. I'm a page designer at my College's newspaper, and I'm a junior in Electronic Media. I've also taken classes which taught HTML, Dreamweaver, Flash, and Photoshop.


----------



## slp1650

I just got an email from the Animal Programs and have gotten a second interview which has been set for Monday.  It made my day a lot better considering I was at Jury Duty all day...

Management has been hearing more than animals I think.  Since my first interview at the beginning of March, I hadn't heard a word from the animal programs until today.


----------



## minglem

Hey guys! I just got accepted for the Animal Behavior position Fall 2011 and noticed a few more accepties are rolling in on the board. I hear that non-Disney housing is generally cheaper, closer, and you don't have to share a room, so I want to find a couple people to share an apartment with! So please contact me if your interested!


----------



## williamsasn

Hi!  I have had first phone interviews for two positions at the Seas.  I am hoping that I get second interviews too but I haven't heard anything yet.

Just curious about those of you who got second interviews or were accepted-what kind of experience do you have related to the position and how did your first interviews go?  I'm eager to hear something and I want to know how my application compares to yours!


----------



## disneyj914

Just got a second interview for convention services!!! one step closer.....


----------



## hobostar

*accounting/finance* is giving out offers now!!

a girl on facebook just got called by the orlando office!! i'm checking my email every 5 minutes now to see if i've gotten a rejection..hopefully not

do they send out rejection letters if you are not accepted? or is it in the discretion of each department??


----------



## Woodskeeper

hobostar said:


> *accounting/finance* is giving out offers now!!
> 
> a girl on facebook just got called by the orlando office!! i'm checking my email every 5 minutes now to see if i've gotten a rejection..hopefully not
> 
> do they send out rejection letters if you are not accepted? or is it in the discretion of each department??



As far as I know you definitely hear either way... you would have gotten an email if you were rejected. I'm pretty sure they're all the same format.


----------



## hobostar

Woodskeeper said:


> As far as I know you definitely hear either way... you would have gotten an email if you were rejected. I'm pretty sure they're all the same format.



oh okay. that's nice to know. at least i'll know if i am still being considered. i rather know that i am not accepted than just keep waiting forever, but of course i would prefer an acceptance call haha


----------



## Number41

I JUST GOT A CALL FROM DISNEY! I GOT THE FINANCE/ACCOUNTING INTERNSHIP. JUNE 23-JAN 14.


----------



## Katie2010

Number41 said:


> I JUST GOT A CALL FROM DISNEY! I GOT THE FINANCE/ACCOUNTING INTERNSHIP. JUNE 23-JAN 14.



Congrats!!!  That's so exciting!!!!  Did you get accepted to Orlando or California?


----------



## Number41

Katie2010 said:


> Congrats!!!  That's so exciting!!!!  Did you get accepted to Orlando or California?



Orlando, I'm on the Disney Cruise Line team.


----------



## Woodskeeper

Congrats Congrats Congrats!!!!!!!!!!

So much good news coming out this week!


----------



## zMudvayne

Number41 said:


> I JUST GOT A CALL FROM DISNEY! I GOT THE FINANCE/ACCOUNTING INTERNSHIP. JUNE 23-JAN 14.



Congratulations! Thats two I know of for Orlando... Wonder if California has finished its decision yet. Cruise line team is exciting.


----------



## hobostar

zMudvayne said:


> Congratulations! Thats two I know of for Orlando... Wonder if California has finished its decision yet. Cruise line team is exciting.



wow this is making all the accounting/finance very anxious. i'm staring at my phone every second and checking my email ever 2 minutes...


----------



## duckling4320

Hey! I just got accepted to the Animal Programs internship and I would like some room mates too! ( I don't fancy sharing a room). I hear that all the interns live in cumberland park, and a three bedroom there isn't too bad a price (like 1400 a month?) so with electricity and water it would probably be 550-650 a month. Not too bad for the area, and its 15 min from Disney. Let me know if your interested!


----------



## Katie2010

Just accepted an accounting internship with Disney in California!!!!


----------



## ktrex

duckling4320 said:


> Hey! I just got accepted to the Animal Programs internship and I would like some room mates too! ( I don't fancy sharing a room). I hear that all the interns live in cumberland park, and a three bedroom there isn't too bad a price (like 1400 a month?) so with electricity and water it would probably be 550-650 a month. Not too bad for the area, and its 15 min from Disney. Let me know if your interested!



Which internship?


----------



## rachaelfig

Hey ktrex I was just reading your blog - what SeaWorld internship did you apply for? Not to be super creepy or anything.. I applied for the education camp one at SeaWorld Florida.


----------



## Chi

hobostar said:


> wow this is making all the accounting/finance very anxious. i'm staring at my phone every second and checking my email ever 2 minutes...



Hello Hobostar! I read all your posts to know that you're in the current process for WDW Finance/Accounting internship as well. The reason I read all your posts concerning the internship and been Googling all the information I can about this internship b/c I did the initial phone screening and received an email to send my official transcript in a month ago, and did received a replied confirmation email as well. But I have not heard back since then, therefore you can see I'm very concerned if not anxiously patiently waiting for the next email/phone call. 
If I may, I have so many questions to ask you since you already did your second interview.  Well, let me ask my first question first. Did Disney sent you an email for you to call to schedule your 2nd interview as they did with the screening one? Or did Disney phones you directly?


----------



## Number41

Chi said:


> Hello Hobostar! I read all your posts to know that you're in the current process for WDW Finance/Accounting internship as well. The reason I read all your posts concerning the internship and been Googling all the information I can about this internship b/c I did the initial phone screening and received an email to send my official transcript in a month ago, and did received a replied confirmation email as well. But I have not heard back since then, therefore you can see I'm very concerned if not anxiously patiently waiting for the next email/phone call.
> If I may, I have so many questions to ask you since you already did your second interview.  Well, let me ask my first question first. *Did Disney sent you an email for you to call to schedule your 2nd interview as they did with the screening one? Or did Disney phones you directly?*



Disney calls you directly. I got a call for my second round interview Feb 22 and had that interview two days later Feb 24. Hope it works it out!


----------



## hobostar

Chi said:


> Hello Hobostar! I read all your posts to know that you're in the current process for WDW Finance/Accounting internship as well. The reason I read all your posts concerning the internship and been Googling all the information I can about this internship b/c I did the initial phone screening and received an email to send my official transcript in a month ago, and did received a replied confirmation email as well. But I have not heard back since then, therefore you can see I'm very concerned if not anxiously patiently waiting for the next email/phone call.
> If I may, I have so many questions to ask you since you already did your second interview.  Well, let me ask my first question first. Did Disney sent you an email for you to call to schedule your 2nd interview as they did with the screening one? Or did Disney phones you directly?



ya, i did my screening, got an email asking for my transcript, then someone called me 3 days later to set up a second interview, and now waiting to hear whether I get an offer or not


----------



## ktrex

rachaelfig said:


> Hey ktrex I was just reading your blog - what SeaWorld internship did you apply for? Not to be super creepy or anything.. I applied for the education camp one at SeaWorld Florida.



It was Animal Training - I happened upon the site one night, applied, and a day or two later the position was down. It's apparently really really competitive (understandably), so I guess I'm lucky I came across it. It involves working at Discovery Cove, and it would be really cool, I think!


----------



## slp1650

ktrex said:


> It was Animal Training - I happened upon the site one night, applied, and a day or two later the position was down. It's apparently really really competitive (understandably), so I guess I'm lucky I came across it. It involves working at Discovery Cove, and it would be really cool, I think!



I applied for the same internship, but had to drop out of the interview early for complications with leaving school early.  However, I also applied for a associate trainer position at Sea World San Diego (closer to home) and got an audition, but I decided I didn't want the position anymore and turned it down.  Those spots are super competitive though!


----------



## YesIStillLoveDisney

ktrex said:


> It was Animal Training - I happened upon the site one night, applied, and a day or two later the position was down. It's apparently really really competitive (understandably), so I guess I'm lucky I came across it. It involves working at Discovery Cove, and it would be really cool, I think!



Congrats! I am confused though, is it through SeaWorld or Disney?


----------



## Chi

KelBelle89 said:


> Hey Hobostar, I'm applying for the ACCO/Finance PI's! I have my first interview in a couple minutes, eek! Good luck on your next interview!



Hi there KelBelle89! Did you already got your 2nd interview already for  your Finance/Accountant one? Fl or CA?


----------



## zMudvayne

Yesterday I got a call from Disney PI Casting and was offered the Accounting / Finance PI in Orlando working with the Financial Systems department. I'm looking at living outside of the Disney housing, is anyone else looking for roommates in Orlando? I want to dig up some information on apartments around Disneyworld... my big concerns are price and furniture being an issue.


----------



## Chi

...


----------



## ktrex

Yes said:


> Congrats! I am confused though, is it through SeaWorld or Disney?



This is another internship through SeaWorld I applied for.


----------



## PrincessDreamer

Congrats to all the Accounting/Finance Interns, great job you guys!!! 

Considering I haven't heard anything yet, I'm guessing my chances are diminishing, but hey, whatever happens happens. Still praying for good news though!


----------



## alvarez16

Hey Guys,

My move in date is August 17th, if anybody is looking for male roommates to live outside of the Disney housing (I'd like my own room), please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## hobostar

PrincessDreamer said:


> Congrats to all the Accounting/Finance Interns, great job you guys!!!
> 
> Considering I haven't heard anything yet, I'm guessing my chances are diminishing, but hey, whatever happens happens. Still praying for good news though!



yup i haven't heard back anything either


----------



## Woodskeeper

April! April! April! 

Yesterday I got a call from an unknown number, but I got it late in the ring and I was on a loud crowded bus of children. The person hung up quickly.

Today I got a call from an unknown number, but missed it. No message left.

I'm semi-freaking out... 

Part of me hopes it's Disney, but the other part of me sort of hopes it's just a telemarketer so I can feel a little more at ease about missing them. Either way my nerves are super high right now


----------



## love2swim922

I was wondering if anyone had heard anything about the alumni only pi's?


----------



## AGPrincess

Woodskeeper said:


> April! April! April!
> 
> Yesterday I got a call from an unknown number, but I got it late in the ring and I was on a loud crowded bus of children. The person hung up quickly.
> 
> Today I got a call from an unknown number, but missed it. No message left.
> 
> I'm semi-freaking out...
> 
> Part of me hopes it's Disney, but the other part of me sort of hopes it's just a telemarketer so I can feel a little more at ease about missing them. Either way my nerves are super high right now



I _SOOO_ know how you feel!  Everytime my phone rings my pulse starts racing -- I got a call from an unknown number yesterday, but it turned out to just be a wrong number; what a mean April Fool's trick, lol!  Disney Weddings must be making its decisions a little later than some of the other departments.    I just have to keep telling myself: no news is good news!


----------



## my_doll84

love2swim922 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had heard anything about the alumni only pi's?



I was wondering the same exact thing... i haven't heard anything either... and my email address that they have just got shut down because it got hacked into and was sending spam so now i'm trying to figure out who to contact to give them my new email, so i'm SUPER freaking out...


----------



## Chi

The waiting is so painful!! I wish there was like status update week by week.


----------



## carpemic

love2swim922 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had heard anything about the alumni only pi's?



I have not heard anything yet either.


----------



## fall08CP

love2swim922 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had heard anything about the alumni only pi's?



If history repeats itself:
A) Good news will come in the next two weeks
B) Rejection will come on April 30

You may even hear after May 1... I got called 2 days before the internship would start for a final interview, after not hearing anything by the deadline


----------



## DISNEYMAGIC2005

fall08CP said:


> If history repeats itself:
> A) Good news will come in the next two weeks
> B) Rejection will come on April 30
> 
> You may even hear after May 1... I got called 2 days before the internship would start for a final interview, after not hearing anything by the deadline



Thanks for the heads up! I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Woodskeeper

Rejected from Disney Fairy Tale Wedding Planner.

Low Blow.


----------



## flea1267

Woodskeeper said:


> Rejected from Disney Fairy Tale Wedding Planner.
> 
> Low Blow.




I'm really really sorry Rory and I will admit really shocked!  I can't really figure out what they are looking for.  Chin up!!  You're still up for 2 more right?


----------



## crystalbtrfly07

I just got a call from Disney, and I set up my second interview for tomorrow (it's for the WDW Security Graphic Design Internship).  I got my rejection letter from the WDW CP at the end of March, which was so sad.  After that, I really doubted that I would hear any good news from Disney. Now I'm super nervous for this interview! I applied for two other graphic design internships, so I'll let you know if I hear anything from them.


----------



## Holly_Golightly

crystalbtrfly07 said:


> I just got a call from Disney, and I set up my second interview for tomorrow (it's for the WDW Security Graphic Design Internship).  I got my rejection letter from the WDW CP at the end of March, which was so sad.  After that, I really doubted that I would hear any good news from Disney. Now I'm super nervous for this interview! I applied for two other graphic design internships, so I'll let you know if I hear anything from them.



Congrats!!!!! that's so exciting!!! 

I feel like odds are that it would usually be the other way around--you get accepted in the CP and not the PI, so that's quite impressive!

Each post about someone getting a call makes me more and more obsessive about keeping my phone with me at all times lol


----------



## slp1650

Just finished my second interview with the Animal Program PI and got accepted for the Conservation Education Internship at the Living Seas with Nemo and Friends   As my interview said... I can now breathe.

Some information I did find out though... I was accepted earlier into the CP program as a lifeguard and had already paid my $300 deposit for the program.  Well, they are refunding that money, I think because I am transferring into another area within Disney and not dropping out of the program completely.


----------



## testtrack22

Hello Everyone,

    Congratulations to everyone who has gotten an internship so far!

I have applied to 3 internships and have interviewed for two of them.  But I have not heard anything from the third except to turn in a letter of reccommendation like in Feb (Entomology internship) which I think is strange since this was the one I was most qualified for. I was wondering if anyone else has recieved interviews for entomology or any of the other agricultural internships?  
Thanks!


----------



## ktrex

testtrack22 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who has gotten an internship so far!
> 
> I have applied to 3 internships and have interviewed for two of them.  But I have not heard anything from the third except to turn in a letter of reccommendation like in Feb (Entomology internship) which I think is strange since this was the one I was most qualified for. I was wondering if anyone else has recieved interviews for entomology or any of the other agricultural internships?
> Thanks!



I believe those don't require interviews. Don't quote me, but I swear I heard someone say that.


----------



## crystalbtrfly07

Holly_Golightly said:


> Congrats!!!!! that's so exciting!!!
> 
> I feel like odds are that it would usually be the other way around--you get accepted in the CP and not the PI, so that's quite impressive!
> 
> Each post about someone getting a call makes me more and more obsessive about keeping my phone with me at all times lol



That's what I thought, too. I really didn't think I'd get any calls back from the PI after getting the rejection letter, and I hadn't thought my first interview went particularly well (not horrible, but not the best). This is my last semester in school, so it would be my last chance. I do feel like this interview went better than the last one, but they said I should hear back from them by the end of this week or early next week.

I hope you hear from someone soon! I still haven't heard from the other two positions. Do they call to say you were rejected, send an e-mail, send a letter, or not tell you at all?


----------



## DisDRw

Does anyone know when the alumni internships would start if one was lucky enough to get accepted?  Guest relations and traditions would be of special interest.


----------



## Lizzrd44

Nevermind.....The computer just lost some information, so I had to re-interview.


----------



## savannahjean85

fall08CP said:


> If history repeats itself:
> A) Good news will come in the next two weeks
> B) Rejection will come on April 30
> 
> You may even hear after May 1... I got called 2 days before the internship would start for a final interview, after not hearing anything by the deadline



hmm... I hate waiting to hear back from Disney. April 30 is my wedding date so I guess getting bad news around then might be bearable lol. I have already accepted a CP but I dying to get the PI instead.


----------



## rememberme

Did anyone receive calls regarding Supply Chain intern position?


----------



## rememberme

Daniel Cross said:


> *I got offered a Management Internship position with Theme Park Ops.......yay*
> 
> NOW LOOKING FOR ROOMMATES!!!
> PLZ message me if interested!!
> 
> Daniel Cross



Daniel, did you apply for Supply Chain Operations Intern?


----------



## KeeganOH

Hey guys, just wondering how everyone else's process went. I haven't been accept (or denied for that matter) yet. I applied for the position in the beginning of February and received an email soon after. I had a phone interview just before spring break, and although they said I would be notified of the next step by May 1st, I was contacted about a week later from a lady in the Orlando office asking for my transcript. I sent a follow up email about a week ago, only to find out that she is on vacation. Have any of you been through a similar process? If you have been accepted to the Orlando office, what other steps did they make you take.


----------



## my_doll84

still waiting on news of the alumni internships... seeing all these acceptances is brutal!  has ANYONE heard about alumni's yet?


----------



## mikelo

savannahjean85 said:


> hmm... I hate waiting to hear back from Disney. April 30 is my wedding date so I guess getting bad news around then might be bearable lol. I have already accepted a CP but I dying to get the PI instead.



Ohh wow congratulations!!!!! =) That's an amazing step, and I'm sure you're excited now that it's your wedding month! Are you having a Disney-esque wedding? Minus the actual being at Disney part? (Unless you are!!!)


----------



## irisbud

Has anyone heard back about PIs with the Disney Institute yet?  I applied for facilitator assistant and production assistant.  I had my initial phone interview in early March, but have heard nothing since then, which I understand is still good news!

Disney Institute is my dream place to work.  I'm finishing up my graduate degree in Industrial/Organizational Psychology and really want to get involved in professional development.  DI is so highly thought of in that industry, and their teachings align perfectly with my personal business philosophies and values...I really hope I get the opportunity to work for the very best!

Good luck to everyone else still waiting!


----------



## Woodskeeper

I applied for the DI Production Assistant as well, no news yet! Hopefully we'll be hearing something soon =D Good luck!


----------



## tigger1968fan

I also applied for the Facilitator Assistant.  You're the first person I've seen inquiring about the position!  I tracked down a current PI in DI Sales.  She said there are only 2 positions for the Facilitator Assistant and 1 for the Production Assistant - assuming none of the existing interns extend their internships.

I had my screening on March 3rd and was told it would be 3-5 weeks.  It's 5 weeks today, so I was hoping to hear something by now.

I also applied for the Distribution Marketing Services E-Learning Internship, but have not heard anything regarding that position either.  I was rejected for the Production Assistant within 2 days!  I'm good with that, the other two are much closer to my career goals.


----------



## love2swim922

Does anyone know how many PIs they give for services for disabilities persons? Has anyone heard about this position yet?


----------



## Woodskeeper

Woke up to a call this morning from the Disney Institute! I got a second interview for the role of Productions Assistant! I'm semi-freaking out, but very very excited as I was almost sure I wasn't going to be getting an internship! My interview on Monday at 10:30AM!


----------



## tigger1968fan

Woodskeeper said:


> Woke up to a call this morning from the Disney Institute! I got a second interview for the role of Productions Assistant! I'm semi-freaking out, but very very excited as I was almost sure I wasn't going to be getting an internship! My interview on Monday at 10:30AM!



Good luck and I'm sure you'll hit a home run with the interview next week!


----------



## tigger1968fan

And the 2nd interview calls are rollin' in!!  So excited and ready to start prepping.  Good luck to all the Production and Facilitator Assistant candidates!


----------



## Holly_Golightly

Just got a rejection email a few minutes ago for the global consumer insights position. Good thing I had already decided to put in my deposit for the DCP so I could have that experience before I did any sort of PI (and increase my chances). But wanted to let others out there waiting to hear back about marketing internships that they might be hearing one way or another soon


----------



## flea1267

Woodskeeper said:


> Woke up to a call this morning from the Disney Institute! I got a second interview for the role of Productions Assistant! I'm semi-freaking out, but very very excited as I was almost sure I wasn't going to be getting an internship! My interview on Monday at 10:30AM!



Yay Rory!!!  keep us posted!!! LOADS OF PIXIE DUST COMING YOUR WAY!!!!


----------



## NutMeg21389

Has anyone heard about any PR internships??? I found out a few weeks ago I was rejected for the Disney Institute PR internship. But I'm still waiting to hear from Sales and Travel and Youth Groups and Conventions.


----------



## jschaeffer

:-D I just received a call from Disney and have a second interview tomorrow for the API "College and International Programs Education Coordinator". Everyone its here we are going to start hearing back for the APIs. I am more then excited for tomorrow. Has anyone else heard anything or anyone going for the "College and International Programs Education Coordinator" (just curious)? :-D


----------



## spiffy7288

I've been reading this thread for a while now and I thought it was time to join in the conversations to say that one of my Tri Delta sisters was just accepted into the DAK Conservation Education PI! I'm very excited for her and I thought others who applied for that same position should know that she was accepted today 

Now it's going to be torture to continue waiting to hear from Disney about my almuni PI (guest relations)....


----------



## Magical_Molly

Hey guys!

Congrats to everyone getting second interviews and positions! Glad we are finally making progress! I'm still waiting...come on Guest Relations 

Just wanted to make sure everyone was in the FB group! It's called Disney Professional Internship - Fall 2011. (duh haha)

Faith trust and pixie dust!!


----------



## BrightNotes

hey everyone! i was just wondering about your processes applying for the disney internship. i'm interested in it as well as my friend but we don't know anyone who has ever done it. Thanks!


----------



## sarah_lizbeth

I was just accepted for the Internal Communications PI for design, anyone else hear from IC yet?


----------



## Teletraan ONE

Did anyone allpy for the Creative Entertainment Art Design PI? I had my first interview early last month and was told I'd hear by early May. I thought the interview went well and was curious if anyone else had any updates on this position. Good Luck!


----------



## AllisonK

sarah_lizbeth said:


> I was just accepted for the Internal Communications PI for design, anyone else hear from IC yet?



Congrats!

Still waiting, but my interview was on March 31, the last day of interviews.


----------



## slp1650

BrightNotes said:


> hey everyone! i was just wondering about your processes applying for the disney internship. i'm interested in it as well as my friend but we don't know anyone who has ever done it. Thanks!



Part of it depends on which PI you want, but pretty much... the link to Disney Careers will become active when PIs open up and are listed on that site.  You submit your resume and information through that and then wait.  You'll then get emails or phone calls explaining the next steps until you hear a decision. 

The PI website has almost all the information you need to know how to be ready for the process and what to do when it's time to apply.  

Good luck when you go for it!


----------



## Woodskeeper

Haven't got the rejection yet, but someone else on the FB group already was offered the Production Assistant PI and only one person gets it... I guess this semester was a total fail for me =(


----------



## flea1267

Woodskeeper said:


> Haven't got the rejection yet, but someone else on the FB group already was offered the Production Assistant PI and only one person gets it... I guess this semester was a total fail for me =(



But Rory....I saw that post...was that the only Production Assistant in the whole PI program, she didn't from what I can tell indicate what area she was working in?  Weren't you up for the Disney Institute?  I am thinking maybe she's in another area doing a Production Assistant role?  Just saying maybe?


----------



## Woodskeeper

Thanks Felicia, but she was up for the exact same one. Our interviews were right after each other. Thanks for the kind words and all your support through this process. I'll just have to try again next semester!


----------



## CorEeyore

Woodskeeper said:


> Thanks Felicia, but she was up for the exact same one. Our interviews were right after each other. Thanks for the kind words and all your support through this process. I'll just have to try again next semester!



I'm right here with ya Rory! See ya in Disney though? You are doing the CP right?


----------



## Woodskeeper

Yup =D I'm doing a merchandise CP so I'll definitely be there! Hope to meet up with you!


----------



## Woodskeeper

I'm sure this is nothing, but my Disney Jobs site profile looks entirely screwed up. I applied for two FT positions today and I went back this evening to make sure everything was in, and it says that my DFTW Planner application was resubmitted this evening. I am highly confused since I've already received a rejection from this PI. 

Hahaha, oh Disney, you do like to torment me, don't you?


----------



## my_doll84

Last night I had one fortune cookie left from some takeout i had last weekend, and before i ate it i asked, "Will disney call me back soon?" and when i opened it it said "Good news will come to you from far away."  

Needless to say that was an AMAZING confidence booster! hehe


----------



## love2swim922

This week is the week for all of us still waiting!! Hopefully all good news!


----------



## tigger1968fan

Woodskeeper said:


> Haven't got the rejection yet, but someone else on the FB group already was offered the Production Assistant PI and only one person gets it... I guess this semester was a total fail for me =(



The PI from Sales could have been wrong about only 1 position...  if no rejection has come through, there's still hope!


----------



## ktrex

Woodskeeper said:


> I'm sure this is nothing, but my Disney Jobs site profile looks entirely screwed up. I applied for two FT positions today and I went back this evening to make sure everything was in, and it says that my DFTW Planner application was resubmitted this evening. I am highly confused since I've already received a rejection from this PI.
> 
> Hahaha, oh Disney, you do like to torment me, don't you?



hold the phone... if you get rejected from all the PIs you applied for, you're eligible to apply for FT/PT positions on the website? i've been on the disney jobs site and the "apply now" button has never been up (because it's been less than 6 mo since applying for the PIs). so there's a chance i could apply to work at disney anyways?


----------



## tigger1968fan

Well, got my rejection notice for the Dist. Marketing Services  E-Learning/Social Media Internship this morning.  I'm officially down to 1 and I have my 2nd interview for the Facilitator Assistant on Wednesday.

Bringing my Pioneer Tigger home from work to help inspire me!


----------



## Woodskeeper

ktrex said:


> hold the phone... if you get rejected from all the PIs you applied for, you're eligible to apply for FT/PT positions on the website? i've been on the disney jobs site and the "apply now" button has never been up (because it's been less than 6 mo since applying for the PIs). so there's a chance i could apply to work at disney anyways?



I don't know really. Hahaha, I mean, I've applied for a bunch but for all I know they throw my application out. A friend of mine who works in cast recognition told me to apply for some since being rejected from all the internships. I have been able to apply though...

And I've now officially been rejected from every internship... DCP Merch here I come =P


----------



## Triple O.G.

So seeking some help from the fine folks on the board. I applied for 13 PI's and received rejection letters from all but 2. I had a general first interview about a month ago for one of the 2 remaining, but was told it might be used for multiple positions, and they would get back to me by May.

So my questions are.... 
1. Is this standard practice? 
2. Am I still in the running until denied?
3. Is anyone else freaking out?


----------



## LittleMissGiggles89

Triple O.G. said:


> So seeking some help from the fine folks on the board. I applied for 13 PI's and received rejection letters from all but 2. I had a general first interview about a month ago for one of the 2 remaining, but was told it might be used for multiple positions, and they would get back to me by May.
> 
> So my questions are....
> 1. Is this standard practice?
> 2. Am I still in the running until denied?
> 3. Is anyone else freaking out?



1. Yes, they should've asked you in your interview to rank your preference
2. No news is good news around here, so unless you hear from them saying "thanks, but no thanks" you are still in the running
3. I'm freaking out every second, I'm still waiting to hear back on 2 PIs and I jump every time my phone makes a noise.

Hopefully we all hear good news soon! Sending pixie dust to everyone!!


----------



## DISNEYMAGIC2005

Triple O.G. said:


> So seeking some help from the fine folks on the board. I applied for 13 PI's and received rejection letters from all but 2. I had a general first interview about a month ago for one of the 2 remaining, but was told it might be used for multiple positions, and they would get back to me by May.
> 
> So my questions are....
> 1. Is this standard practice?
> 2. Am I still in the running until denied?
> 3. Is anyone else freaking out?




1. I would say yes this is general practice.  Many of us still haven't heard anything about any of the alumni PI's. Did you apply for any alumni only?  and Yes I am still freaking out too!  I can't wait to hear back. Good luck!!!


----------



## mikelo

Hello All! 

Does anyone know how the mileage reimbursement for Management internships works?


----------



## tigger1968fan

Woodskeeper said:


> I don't know really. Hahaha, I mean, I've applied for a bunch but for all I know they throw my application out. A friend of mine who works in cast recognition told me to apply for some since being rejected from all the internships. I have been able to apply though...
> 
> And I've now officially been rejected from every internship... DCP Merch here I come =P



So she was correct about only 1 Production Assistant, bummer.  Have fun with the DCP - there's always next semester for the PI's!


----------



## Chi

Hi KeeganOH,

I read your post about not hearing anything back since we sent in our transcript. I'm in the same position you're in. I applied for the fin/acc internship as well, had my first interview sent in my transcript, then after than nothing, nada back. 
Did you already have your 2nd interview? 
I'm so worry, it looks like everybody applied for this one already had their 2nd and some already got accepted.
I just called the office, and sadly, no help/answer.  .


----------



## Chi

KeeganOH said:


> Hey guys, just wondering how everyone else's process went. I haven't been accept (or denied for that matter) yet. I applied for the position in the beginning of February and received an email soon after. I had a phone interview just before spring break, and although they said I would be notified of the next step by May 1st, I was contacted about a week later from a lady in the Orlando office asking for my transcript. I sent a follow up email about a week ago, only to find out that she is on vacation. Have any of you been through a similar process? If you have been accepted to the Orlando office, what other steps did they make you take.



I'm in the same position as you're in.


----------



## njbeaven

Are anyone else blogging their experience? 

http://nickwdwfall2011.blogspot.com/

That's mine!


----------



## aliciam

Hi everyone! Just found this board and wanted to say Congrats to everyone who's gotten job offers so far!

I applied to the Planner and Consultant PI with DFTW. I got rejected from the Consultant position (no surprise since I don't have a lot of experience with sales and they twice asked me which one I would prefer to get and I said planner). It seems like no one has really heard back from the weddings department though. 

Reading these posts made me even more nervous - it seems like everyone applied for so many positions and I only applied for the two. With just one left to go I'm regretting not trying for more!! Can't wait to hear from DFTW either way so I can stop sitting on pins and needles.


----------



## disneyj914

Just got the phone call!!! I'll be doing the catering and convention services PI!!! Anybody else get an offer for this department?


----------



## Triple O.G.

DISNEYMAGIC2005 said:


> 1. I would say yes this is general practice.  Many of us still haven't heard anything about any of the alumni PI's. Did you apply for any alumni only?  and Yes I am still freaking out too!  I can't wait to hear back. Good luck!!!



How can I tell if a position I applied for is Alumni only?


----------



## Triple O.G.

Triple O.G. said:


> How can I tell if a position I applied for is Alumni only?



Nevermind. Got the answer on the FB page.


----------



## savannahjean85

I hate to say I am losing hope but I have not heard anything back on the alumni event planning positions. Has anyone else?


----------



## Magical_Molly

hey savannah! don't worry- most of the alum spots haven't gone out yet. it appears from past years that people don't hear anything for a month or more after their interview and then one day get a magical phone call  

if you haven't already, join the facebook group! It's called Disney Professional Internships - Fall 2011. (original name, of course)

I'm totally in the same boat as you- but with Guest Relations


----------



## irisbud

I know they are done with the interviews for the Disney Institute Facilitator Assistant PI, now I am just waiting.  I know that I don't feel any differently from anyone else, but when I think about the possibility of rejection it makes me sick to my stomach.  I am jumping every time the phone rings and dreading opening my e-mail.  This is without a doubt my dream job for this point in my career.  No matter what I will be living near Orlando and (hopefully) finding a position with Disney, but I know this one is perfect for me!


----------



## tigger1968fan

irisbud said:


> I know they are done with the interviews for the Disney Institute Facilitator Assistant PI, now I am just waiting.  I know that I don't feel any differently from anyone else, but when I think about the possibility of rejection it makes me sick to my stomach.  I am jumping every time the phone rings and dreading opening my e-mail.  This is without a doubt my dream job for this point in my career.  No matter what I will be living near Orlando and (hopefully) finding a position with Disney, but I know this one is perfect for me!



Thankfully, we will soon know and the waiting will be over!  Regardless of who gets the position, it was great chatting with you through Facebook and the Discussion Board.


----------



## irisbud

tigger1968fan said:


> Thankfully, we will soon know and the waiting will be over!  Regardless of who gets the position, it was great chatting with you through Facebook and the Discussion Board.



You too!

I am just ready for the wait to be over, one way or another!


----------



## njbeaven

If you have not done so already please join the Facebook Group for Fall PI 2011. 

Find it here


----------



## smlinares

i've been lurking on here for a while but didn't want to jinx it by posting something. 

anyway, today, i was offered one of two intern positions in the Disney Youth Sales department!!!!  it is an API and i had a second interview exactly a week ago today. i am SUPER excited and can't wait to start June 23rd!!! lots of pixie dust to everyone who is still waiting to hear back!! good luck and stay positive!


----------



## FzngWizbee

Has anyone heard back about any PR internships?


----------



## mblair_fan

sarah_lizbeth said:


> I was just accepted for the Internal Communications PI for design, anyone else hear from IC yet?



Hey Sarah, me too! I'm going to be working at Downtown Disney... how about you?


----------



## mblair_fan

Hey everyone! Congrats to all that got their dream offers! 

I was offered an Internal Communications - Graphic Design position last week, which i accepted. Then today, I was offered a position with Disney Design Group and now I have to decide which one I want! Any input?

Also, does anyone know of a decent place to find affordable but nice/SAFE *apartments?* I'm doing some digging around and every time I find something that seems nice, I'll read some terrible reviews somewhere and freak out. I know Orlando isn't the nicest area but there's got to be some places that aren't dumps!

Any *housing input* would be much appreciated!


----------



## Magical_Molly

Anyone heard back from Guest Relations yet?


----------



## irisbud

smlinares said:


> i've been lurking on here for a while but didn't want to jinx it by posting something.
> 
> anyway, today, i was offered one of two intern positions in the Disney Youth Sales department!!!!  it is an API and i had a second interview exactly a week ago today. i am SUPER excited and can't wait to start June 23rd!!! lots of pixie dust to everyone who is still waiting to hear back!! good luck and stay positive!



Congratulations!


----------



## hobostar

Woodskeeper said:


> I don't know really. Hahaha, I mean, I've applied for a bunch but for all I know they throw my application out. A friend of mine who works in cast recognition told me to apply for some since being rejected from all the internships. I have been able to apply though...
> 
> And I've now officially been rejected from every internship... DCP Merch here I come =P



Hey Rory!! I still haven't hear back from my PI yet but I don't think I got it. There's only one week left till May 1st. However, I got accepted to the CP for Merchandising too! Just got the email notification. Are you gonna be in Orlando? If I don't hear back from PI I am definitely accepting the CP opportunity! We might be assigned to the same unit!!


----------



## Derrick

gl


----------



## InPerfectClouds

I'm not banking on anything PI-wise, and I know they say "No news is good news," but in the case of Alumni-Only applications, NO ONE has heard anything, but obviously there are going to be many many rejections. So I'm just ready to bite the bullet and get it out of the way already. 

I've accepted an Extension for my CP. I'll be moving to Full Service FB on May 15 and extending til the first week in August. So at least that's exciting!


----------



## tigger1968fan

I was offered the Facilitation Assistant position this morning!  Casting called my work phone at 8PM on the 21st, I'm not sure why they didn't call the cell...

Anyway, I didn't get the message to call them back until I came in to work today (Friday was my son's birthday so I took the day off)!


----------



## AngiePants6

Early today, I was offered (and I accepted) the Workforce Management Cast Deployment Professional Internship (non-Alumni, though I am an Alumni).  

It hasn't hit me completely yet, but inside I'm doing this  and maybe this too 

Congrats to those who have been offered roles, and to those who are still waiting...just keep the faith, if its meant to be it will be.  

Have a wonderful week everyone!


----------



## my_doll84

AngiePants6 said:


> Early today, I was offered (and I accepted) the Workforce Management Cast Deployment Professional Internship (non-Alumni, though I am an Alumni).
> 
> It hasn't hit me completely yet, but inside I'm doing this  and maybe this too
> 
> Congrats to those who have been offered roles, and to those who are still waiting...just keep the faith, if its meant to be it will be.
> 
> Have a wonderful week everyone!



CONGRATS! i was just turned down for that one today  but still have the almuni ones to find out about!!!  but lucky you!!!


----------



## AngiePants6

my_doll84 said:


> CONGRATS! i was just turned down for that one today  but still have the almuni ones to find out about!!!  but lucky you!!!



Thanks! The best of luck to you, just keep the happy thoughts going.


----------



## DISNEYMAGIC2005

Hello all! Just accepted Guest Correspondence!!!! Soo excited.  Good luck to all of you who are still waiting, I know your calls will come soon!


----------



## Magical_Molly

JUST ACCEPTED MAGIC KINGDOM GUEST RELATIONS!!!!! WAHOOOOOOO I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## Cais

Friend just got denied for the Marine Mammal Internship =|

Oh well, I'll still have a few friends doing the CP program with me!


----------



## Haveamagicalday!

Magical_Molly said:


> JUST ACCEPTED MAGIC KINGDOM GUEST RELATIONS!!!!! WAHOOOOOOO I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!



Oh my gosh! Congratulations!!! Do you know if they are done announcing GR acceptances?


----------



## YesIStillLoveDisney

It sounds like MK, Studios, and Epcot all went out today for sure. No word yet on DAK or DTD.


----------



## Mermaid Dreamer

Congrats to everyone so far, were you notified via email or phone call?


----------



## my_doll84

just got denied for the product design internship... now i just need to hear back from my alumni program ones! sheesh i can't hardly wait anymore!


----------



## Dustin

just got a reply for the Alumni only via email. needless to say i didn't get it. Im still not sure if I didn't get both that I applied for as they lump them together under one position.


----------



## AllisonK

Rejected from Internal Communications. Oh well.


----------



## cbj07

Is anyone waiting to hear about positions? I was denied from 2 positions but I am still waiting on one. I haven't received an email rejection letter like the others but I thought today was the last day to hear?

Anyone else in this situation?


----------



## Jefpier

cbj07 said:


> Is anyone waiting to hear about positions? I was denied from 2 positions but I am still waiting on one. I haven't received an email rejection letter like the others but I thought today was the last day to hear?
> 
> Anyone else in this situation?



i haven't heard anything yet.... i think that ill be rejected cause is taking forever to notify


----------



## Mermaid Dreamer

yeah, I'm still waiting one as well.


----------



## PrincessDreamer

Rejected from Accounting PI. Disappointed, but not totally surprised. The real tough part is that I'm graduating in a few weeks, and I still don't have any plans.


----------



## vikings5

accepted! ticket fulfillment!


----------



## Jefpier

Im still waiting 4 anything!


----------



## jmurrayo56

Hey is there anyone who has an IT Internship and has Traditions this Tuesday? I kind of feel alone out here.


----------



## DeeCee735

Hi there everyone. I have a question about the PI. My son has satisfactorily completed the college program and has one more year of school left. He mentioned to me the PI, but didn't get too much info about it, so I thought I'd ask here. You guys have been so helpful to him in the past!

What is the Disney PI? What is the difference between the Professional Internship and the College Program? When would he apply for the PI if he graduates in May 12? Does the PI also provide housing, or is housing on your own? Is the pay higher than the CP, and can doing a PI lead to a full time job, or does one complete the PI and then apply for a full time job?

That's it for now, thanks for any info you can provide


----------



## Berlioz70

DeeCee735 said:


> What is the difference between the Professional Internship and the College Program?



The CP is focused on front line work in the parks and resorts. The PI is focused on support, backstage roles.

There are approx. 5,000 CPs, there are only a couple hundred PIs.

CPs apply to a program and are placed in a role. PIs apply to each role individually and hope for an interview for those roles they are interested in.

CPs are looking for energetic students. PIs are looking for energetic students that have experience/education in their specific field/area.

CPs are hourly cast members, typically making less that $10 an hour. PIs can be office and technical (another form of hourly) or salaried, making between $9-18 an hour.

CPs live in provided housing and have transportation. PIs are required to supply their own transportation and only a small percentage live in Disney housing (based on limited availability).

CPs have 4 different programs to choose from. PIs typically fall into the fall (June-Jan, apply in Feb) or spring (Jan-June, apply in Sept).

Both roles have equal opportunity for FT after completion.


----------



## DeeCee735

Hi there. Thanks for the info on the differences between CP's and PI's.
I have another question. My son graduates with his Bachelor's in Hotel/Resort management in May 12. When should he begin the application process for a PI position? And would he start the process online or contact Disney directly (as a former CP) ?

TIA!


----------



## LittleMissGiggles89

If he would like to participate in the PI after he graduates he will want to apply for fall 2012 PIs. This would approximately run from June-January after he graduates. The applications for fall open up in February I believe. He can go onto the PI website and sign up for email alerts of when applications become available. Everyone applies online regardless of working for the company previously or not. What may work to his advantage though is securing recommendations from the managers he had during his CP program. Also, CP alumni are able to apply to a larger variety of roles than those who have not done the program before.


----------



## andylcq

I applied for 3 different Professional,thanks!


----------

